# illegaler Dialer  0900 / 90000606



## neward (11 Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte einen eigenen Thread für den Dialer - und *NUR *für den Dialer aufmachen, der für (unter anderem) *mich *relevant ist: der illegale Dialer der Nummer 0900/9000606.

Zweck dieses Thread soll es sein, möglichst viele Informationen und harte Fakten zusammenzutragen über Erfahrungen mit ihm, über evt. verschiedene Versionen von ihm, über sein Verhalten in jeglicher Hinsicht und natürlich auch über die wichtigen juristischen Aspekte in diesem Zusammenhang.

Nur bei möglichst vollständiger Dokumentation aller Eigenarten eines Dialers und Zusammentragen der entsprechenden Beweise und Zeugenaussagen lässt sich der lockere Informationsaustausch eines Forums zu einem gerichtsverwertbaren und damit wirklich schlagkräftigen Werkzeug aufkonzentrieren.

Ich werde mich daher bemühen, dort wo es wichtig und sinnvoll ist, mit Leuten auch in direkten E-Mail- oder Schriftkontakt zu treten. Das geht jedoch nur wenn sich alle wirklich Interessierten und/oder Geschädigten nicht nur als "Gast" anmelden, sondern sich auch registrieren. Das :
- kostet nichts,
- ist eine Sache von 3 Minuten
- und hat den großen Vorteil, dass man einander zu spezifischen Fragen *direkt *per PN ansprechen kann.
- Die Forumregeln verbieten - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - die Bekanntgabe von E-Mail-Adressen im *Forum*, nicht jedoch in den *P*ersönlichen *N*achrichten! Und die gibt's halt nur bei Registrierung.

Ich habe vor, meine eigene Vorgehensweise im Umgang mit *meiner *Rechnung (über ca. 100 Euro) hier vorgangsaktuell zu dokumentieren.

Auch möchte ich alle bitten, die ihre Erfahrungen mit *diesem *Dialer bereits im Thread http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4894 geschildert haben, ihre dortigen Beiträge einfach zu kopieren (bei Bedarf auch zu überarbeiten) und hier erneut einzustellen, da es so einfacher ist, die für *uns* relevanten Fakten zu konzentrieren.

Das ist mein erster Versuch in dieser Art und ich bin gespannt, was draus wird. Also, auf ins Gefecht!

Werner


----------



## Thomas_ (11 Mai 2004)

Hallo, Werner,

habe Dir eine persönliche Nachricht zum Thema geschrieben.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

*LifeundArt in Bingen*

Hallo Werner,

ich habe auch so eine hohe rechnung über diese Nummer erhalten !!
siehe thread:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=54491#54491

Ich bin mir aber ganz sicher, diese Nummer nicht gewaehlt zu haben, da ich nur DSL nutze.

Sag mir einfach was du wissen moechtest,
ich gebe dir gern alle Infos.

Ich werde mich nachher auch gleich hier registrieren.

viele Grüße von Moni.


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2004)

Moni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
> auf meiner letzen Telefonrechnung sind mir fast 100 Euro für 0900er Nummern berechnet wurden, die ich definitiv nicht gewählt habe !!
> ...



Hier sagst du du hättest keine Nummer auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis, woher willst du dann wissen , daß es sich um diese Nummer handelt? 
Nur auf einem ungekürzten EVN  werden diese Nummern in voller Länge aufgelistet. 

Von wann ist die angebliche Einwahl, vor oder nach deinem Wechsel zu DSL und dem Stecker ziehen? 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Hallo tf,

weil ich bei der Colt Telecom GmbH angerufen habe.

Und die haben mir diese Nummer 0900 9000 606 genannt,
außerdem haben sie mir genau die Tage genannt, an denen ich angeblich diese Nummer gewaehlt habe.
Das war angeblich am 5.4. 6.4. und 11.4.04.

Als ich denen sagte, daß das nicht sein kann,
meinten sie, ich sollte das mit dem Mehrwertanbieter direkt klären.
Als ich fragte, wer das ist und ob ich eine Telefonnummer haben könnte,
bekam ich die auskunft,
das wäre die Firma Life und Art, und ein Postfach in Bingen.

Keine Telefonnummer, keine Adresse, nichts.

Den Stecker gezogen habe ich am 26.02.04.

Ich habe mir den Einzelverbindungsnachweis für den Zeitraum vom 23.03. bis 21.04.04 dann zusenden lassen.
Dort ist überhaupt keine Einwahl zu irgendeiner nur ähnlich gearteten Nummer aufgeführt !
Nur meine normalen Orts-und Ferngespräche und eine 0180er Nummer wo ich die Colt Telecom angerufen habe sind da drauf.

viele Grüße von Moni.


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Mai 2004)

Vorsichtig zurück gefragt:

Telefonanschuss ist bei der Deutsche Telekom AG?

Alle Verbindungen werden also nur von dort dargestellt?

Wie erscheint denn Colt sonst (Vormonate), aufgeschlüsselt?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 Mai 2004)

BTW, Abrechnung der Nummern 0900-90000928/606 erfolgt scheinbar tatsaechlich ueber Colt Telecom, und das ganze scheint zunehmend ein Problem zu werden, siehe zahlreiche Schadensmeldungen in deren Forum bei Teltarif.
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2004)

_Zur Erinnerung: _vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich mal ein Szenarium versucht nach zu vollziehen - als der nicht registrierte Autodialer mit einer Nummer eines Moldawiers nicht online gehen konnte, lud das Teil automatisch eine Auslandsnummer (Pazifik) aus seinem Quellcode nach und verursachte damit eine Verbindung.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Mai 2004)

*Geschäftsverbindungen 0900-90000606/928*

Leben und Kunst -- Das Firmenkonstrukt des  M****** P****

Dieses Posting soll etwas Licht dahinter bringen, wer sich hinter dem deutschen Vertretungsberechtigten der Rufnummer 0900-90000606 verbirgt, und wie dieser mit dem Inhalteanbieter der Rufnummer 90090000928 bzw dem Vertretungsberechtigten zusammenhängt.

Die Life and Art Holding, eingetragen unter HRB 84348 beim Amtsgericht Charlottenburg, derzeitiger Sitz in Bingen, wurde von MP 1991 zusammen mit seiner Frau gegründet. Diese Firma wurde 1998 in eine Aktiengesellschaft umgewandelt.


			
				Wytto schrieb:
			
		

> Life & ART: Deutschlands erste Kunstdruck-Aktie Durch die Kombination Lebensart - Kunst - Begegnung soll das Erlebnisgastronomie-Konzept der Life & ART Holding AG - nach erfolgreichem Start 1991 als Bistro - jetzt auch auf weitere Projekte ausgedehnt sowie als Franchiseprodukte vermarktet werden.



Zum Geschäftsziel geht aus einem Interview hervor: 


			
				MP im August 2002 schrieb:
			
		

> www.start-up-tribune.de/Start%2520up%2520Tribune%2520-%2520Ausgabe%252015.pdf+site:start-up-tribune.de+shark+club+berlin+michael+peter&hl=en&ie=UTF-8]Wir sind eine Gastronomiebeteiligungsholding, deren Schwerpunkt im Ankauf und Verkauf von Gastronomieunternehmen aller Art liegt. Ziel ist ein Verkauf nach erfolgter Sanierung mit einem Zeithorizont von 18-24 Monaten. Bestimmte Objekte bzw. Gastronomieunternehmen werden aber langfristig gehalten.



Im Rahmen dieser Holding wurde unter anderem das Cafe Life & ART in Bingen betrieben und der renomierte Berliner Shark Club übernommen.  Die ursprüngliche Geschäftsidee ist jedoch auch sonst scheinbar nicht aufgegangen:



			
				Aktionaersbrief vom 31.1.2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Life & ART Holding AG und deren Beteiligungen üben bis auf die eMind AG kein operatives Geschäft mehr aus.  (...)  Im Februar 2004 sollen die verbliebenen drei, in Insolvenz befindlichen Gesellschaften Life & ART Restaurant GmbH (Bingen), Life & ART SHARK
> CLUB Berlin GmbH (Berlin) und SHARK CLUB Betriebsgesellschaft mbH (Berlin), an denen die Life & ART Holding AG jeweils 100 % der Geschäftsanteile hält, veräußert werden. Mit einem hohen Veräußerungserlös wird nicht gerechnet, da sich die Gesellschaften in der Insolvenz befinden.



Ob an dem Niedergang alleine die Gema Schuld ist wegen der Einforderung von Gebühren für die Musik, oder die Antwort eher in dem Artikel "Insolvenz Schlussstrich oder Neuanfang" zu finden ist, der auf www.lifeandartgroup.com zum Download angeboten wird, sei dahingestellt. Die geschäftliche Neuaussrichtung erinnert mich irgendwie an eine dubiose Mallorca Lifestyle AG, die in einer Bilanz von 1999 als verbundenes Unternehmen bezeichnet wird.

Die eMind AG stellt dabei die einzige Ausnahme dar. Was treibt denn dieser Rechtsnachfolger der eMind GmbH?


			
				Produkte der eMind GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Die
> Gesellschaft verfügt über ein im Zeitraum von drei Jahren selbst entwickeltes "Schlüsselprodukt" - das sogenannte MEDIA HOST SYSTEM (MHS) - ein als " eBAY der BILDER" beschreibbares Softwareprodukt. Dieses soll im Jahr 2004 zur endgültigen Marktreife gelangen. Es werden dazu noch ca. 6 Monate Entwicklungszeit veranschlagt.
> 
> Weiterhin vertreibt und wartet die Gesellschaft professionelle "Online Shops".



Ob man Pornoseiten, die per Dialer abgerechnet werden, als Ebay der Bilder schönreden kann? Und wer steckt dahinter? Interessanterweise weist der Vorstand der eMind AG eine natürlich rein zufällige Namensähnlichkeit zum Vorstand der Premium Call GmbH auf, ebenso in der Adresse


			
				Impressum eMind AG schrieb:
			
		

> eMind GmbH
> Bosenheimerstraße 2-4
> 55543 Bad Kreuznach
> Fon: +49 (0)671 794613-0





			
				Impressum Premium Call Gmbh schrieb:
			
		

> Premium Call GmbH
> Bosenheimer Str. 2-4
> 55543 Bad Kreuznach
> 
> Tel.: +49 (0)671 794613-0



Diese ist laut Bundesanzeigereintrag vom 28.11.2002 gegruendet worden, hat aber laut Artikel vom 23.10.2003 bereits eine Strafe von 50,000 Pfund von der Britishen Regulierungsbehoerde, der ICSTIS, für die Verwendung von Autodialern bekommen. Sehr zielstrebiges Geschaeftsgebahren, oder aber es steckt noch eine andere Firma dahinter. Wie waere es z.B.  mit der eMind Group aus Oregon, die im WhoIs Eintrag auftaucht?

So, rettet sich der durch die Gastronomiepleiten verarmte MP also nur durch Nebengeschaefte vor dem finanziellen Ruin?

In seltsamen Aktionen, die ich als Nicht-BWLer nicht verstehe, wurden die Geschäftsaktivitäten von der deutschen Life & Art Holding auf die amerikanische Life & Art Group verschoben. Inzwischen halten weder die Life & Art Group, noch die Best Investment Company Inc., beide ansässig in Dover, Delaware, USA, und geführt von MP, anzeigepflichtige  Anteile an der Deutschen Life & Art Holding, bei der MP letztes Jahr aus dem Vorstand ausgeschieden ist. Ebenso wurde die Life & Art Consulting, geführt durch MP, verantwortlich für die Abrechnung der Rufnummer 090090000606, von der deutschen Life & Art Holding veräussert, ich vermute an die amerikansiche Life & Art Group. Wen es mehr interessiert, benutzte mal bei www.wertpapier-analysten mit der Volltextsuche nach dem Begriff "life & art". 

Aber scheinbar ist das Geschäftsklima in Delaware besser, aber das hatte ich schon einmal erwähnt und ist hier nachzulesen. Genaueres findet sich auch im Delaware Report, der ebenfalls auf der Seite angeboten wird.Einziges Problem ist die Tatsache, dass der 25 Euro/$ kostet, kann aber auch direkt über einen Dialer einer Dialerconnection abgerechnet werden. Allerdings funktioniert der Link leider nicht.  Ups, aber da wären wir ja wieder beim Thema. Die Domain des Downloadlink gehört nämlich einer Brain Solutions Inc, auch schon mal bei Peter Huth erwähnt. Alternativ gibt es den Download (von Peter Huth) auch mit Domainnamen payoutpal, securegetaway,gibnetltd,gibraltarapes, und httpsgateway  (identische IP Adressen!, jeweils eine com Domain). Für Payoutpal ist eine dänische Firma Speednames/ASCIO laut WhoIs verantwortlich, mit Filiale in München.

Deren Dialer wird ueber ein Partnerprogram beworben, und zwar mit folgenden News:



> 01.16.04
> 
> All new webmasters registered in January will receive $50 cash bonus instead of regular $30.
> 
> 01.16.04 We added new network PayoutPal Dialer. Payout scheme 45% weekly, 45% with 45 days hold, 10% with 90 days hold. DE PRN number - 45 days hold. Pickup links in members area.



Deswegen halte ich auch folgendes Geruecht fuer hinfaellig:


> on payoutpal now DE not autodial. only DE Intl route is working.



Ich bin grad am überlegen, ob ich mich mal anmelden soll  Kann mir jemand einen guten Contentprovider empfehlen, dann kann ich auch mein Taschengeld aufbessern...

Gr,
TSCoreNinja

_hier ist es wieder  [/]_


----------



## neward (13 Mai 2004)

.
...*faszinierend*, dieser toll recherchierte Hintergrundbericht !!   8)
.


----------



## neward (13 Mai 2004)

Ich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor, meine eigene Vorgehensweise im Umgang mit *meiner *Rechnung (über ca. 100 Euro) hier vorgangsaktuell zu dokumentieren.


Ich hatte das Glück "meinen" Dialer auf meinem Rechner zu finden. Das macht die ganze Sache natürlich einfacher. 

Mein aktuellen Schreiben an die Telekom:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> entgegen der Aufforderung in meinem o.g. Fax haben Sie am 16.4.04 die volle Rechnungssumme von 167,40 € von meinem Konto abgebucht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

@tscore: Ich wiederhole mich gerne: HOCHACHTUNG!

cico


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

*Re: Geschäftsverbindungen 0900-90000606/928*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ist laut Bundesanzeigereintrag vom 28.11.2002 gegruendet worden, hat aber laut Artikel vom 23.10.2003 bereits eine Strafe von 50,000 Pfund von der Britishen Regulierungsbehoerde, der ICSTIS, für die Verwendung von Autodialern bekommen.



Weil das ja auch mein "professionelles" Thema ist, möchte ich es nicht versäumen, zu erwähnen, WAS der Premium Call DARÜBER HINAUS vorgeworfen wurde...



			
				BBC schrieb:
			
		

> Both companies *used promotional material which repeatedly referred to sexual acts involving children*.
> 
> The software used to access the websites at a premium rate of £1.50 per minute downloaded automatically without users' knowledge.



Quelle:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/2353477.stm

Die "Greenock" wurde hier ja schon recht ausführlich identifiziert und eingeordnet ([email protected]) - sie gehört zu teeny-weeny-keeny aus Eschborn, ist der eigentlich auch bei der AWM in Hamburg? Oder sitzt er schon  im globalen Sonnenappartement ? 

cico


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2004)

Sorry, wieder ich 

Aber gerade habe ich aus meinem Saustall die pdf der ICSTIS zum Fall Greenock/Premium Call rausgegraben und angekuckt... Also wenn die Beziehung dieses Falles zum Greenock/PremiumCall-Fall tatsächlich bestände,... dann sollte mal jemand nachfragen bei der ICSTIS, denn... (viel zu lesen, aber lohnt sich...)




			
				icstis schrieb:
			
		

> Greenock (based in Spain) and Premium Call (based in Germany) were operating services using the same dialler software. Both companies referred to a shared information provider Crosskirk and the services connected through dialler software entitled ‘webdialer’. The software had been programmed to use both Greenock and Premium Call numbers. If one number was engaged the software would automatically begin dialling a second or third number. Therefore both service providers would generate minutes from the same software. • The number allocated to Greenock did not terminate by forced release. This resulted in very high telephone bills. One complainant received a charge of over £1,000 for a single long duration call. BT issued A1 notices and partially refunded a large number of their own customers. • One of the numbers allocated to Premium Call disconnected after approximately £40 of call spend. Premium Call had started using a new number prior to the invoking of the emergency procedure and telephone bills supplied by complainants suggest connections to this number did not terminate by forced release. • The promotional material for one of the websites used by the service provider contained blackened out text, which made repeated references to children in a sexual context. This text may have been created to increase the chances of the website appearing when searches were made using terms related to paedophilia.
> • The uninstall option on the dialler did not work correctly making the software difficult to remove. This may also have mislead consumers into thinking they had successfully removed the software. • Pricing information was not clearly worded. • The onscreen clock did not display cumulative pricing information. • The services did not warn callers that they should be over 18 and the billpayer. • At one website software was found to install without the knowledge or consent of the user. This is potentially unlawful under the computer misuse act. A fine of £75,000 was imposed against Greenock. A fine of £50,000 was imposed against Premium Call GmbH. The services were barred for 2 years. The service providers were instructed to offer redress. I am currently investigating the service providers again, for not offering any compensation to complainants. ICSTIS received 282 complaints against Greenock and 173 complaints against Premium Call. The case was referred to the NHTCU. Our Spanish and German IARN contacts were made aware of the case before we took action. Detailed information regarding the case has been supplied to the European Commission.



Was st denn "German IARN"???

cj

Quelle:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/pdf/CONSULT RESP OECD GUIDE FEB 03.PDF

(Seite 20)


----------



## Stalker2002 (13 Mai 2004)

*Re: Geschäftsverbindungen 0900-90000606/928*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Greenock" wurde hier ja schon recht ausführlich identifiziert und eingeordnet ([email protected]) - sie gehört zu teeny-weeny-keeny aus Eschborn, ist der eigentlich auch bei der AWM in Hamburg? Oder sitzt er schon  im globalen Sonnenappartement ?
> 
> cico



Nach einem Blick in's Whois sagt meine Kristallkugel das dort bald die Sonne untergeht. Ich glaub' ja fast nicht, was die bei der Registrierung zusammengestusst habe. Weia, ist das dummdreist™!

MfG
L.


----------



## Qoppa (13 Mai 2004)

*Re: Geschäftsverbindungen 0900-90000606/928*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin grad am überlegen, ob ich mich mal anmelden soll  Kann mir jemand einen guten Contentprovider empfehlen, dann kann ich auch mein Taschengeld aufbessern...


Na klar! Du solltest gleich mit der richtigen Profi-Einstellung rangehen: kopier Dir hier ein paar Infos zusammen und mach draus ne Seite, z.B. Anti-Dialer-Liga:



> Sind Sie auch das Opfer von Dialer-Abzocke geworden?
> Suchen Sie kostenlose Informationen, um gegen die Betrüger vorzugehen?
> 
> Wir zeigen Ihnen den Weg
> ...



Und der besondere Umsatzrenner:


> Wollen Sie sich unserer Sammelklage anschliessen?
> 
> Aus rechtlichen Gründen müssen Sie dreimal OK eingeben



Nach erfolgreicher Einwahl wird dann die Datei Jehova-Jehova.mp3 abgespielt.


_Anmerkung für die echten Opfer: diese Persiflage soll auf sarkastische Weise das Geschäftsprinzip der Branche verdeutlichen.

Anmerkung für mitlesende Anbieter: Interesse an meinen Projektideen? Ich garantiere für eine schnelle Bekanntschaft mit den Ermittlungsbehörden_


----------



## neward (14 Mai 2004)

Ich hatte das Glück "meinen" Dialer auf meinem Rechner zu finden. Das macht die Sache für mich natürlich einfacher. 
Für all die Leute, bei denen es der Dialer geschafft hat, sich wieder erfolgreich zu löschen und damit nicht mehr als Beweis sicherstellbar ist, sehe ich aber dennoch gute Chancen, nicht auf den Kosten sitzen zu bleiben.

Ein kurzer Abriss der juristischen Argumentation, die ich demnächst noch ausformulieren werde:



> Damit ein Vertrag rechtswirksam ist, müssen ihm alle Beteiligten zustimmen. Diese Zustimmung kann explizit (= ausdrücklich) erfolgen, z.B. durch mündliche Zusage oder Unterschrift, oder konkludent (= durch schlüssiges Handeln), z.B. indem tatsächlich und widerspruchslos bezahlt wird oder indem eine *offensichtlich* zu bezahlende Leistung wortlos in Anspruch genommen wird.
> 
> Von den Mehrwertanbietern (= Dialer-Firmen) wird in jedem Einzelfall behauptet, die Zustimmung zum fraglichen Vertrag (über den Aufbau einer Wählverbindung) sei aus dem eigenen Besitz- und Verantwortungsbereich des Kunden heraus (also seinem Computer) konkludent erfolgt.
> 
> ...


Zu Deutsch: Die anderen müssen beweisen, das du dem Vertrag zugestimmt hast und das können sie nicht!

Und wo keine Zustimmung ist, ist kein Vertrag und damit auch keine Zahlungsverpflichtung!

Man darf sich nur nicht bange machen lassen, um das Mahnverfahren und die eventuelle Klage durchzustehen.


----------



## Qoppa (14 Mai 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> ..... der nach eigenem Bekunden 8 Millionen (!) Dialer gesammelt hat, von denen etwa 40% (!) illegal arbeiten.



Frage: was sind dabei die Kriterien für Illegalität?

Ich vermute, daß dabei "normale" Verstöße gegen die Richtlinien der RegTP noch nicht mitgezählt sind. Ebenfalls nicht irreführende Bewerbung (wie sie z.B. vom LG Mannheim gerügt wurde).

Die tatsächliche Prozentzahl dürfte wesentlich höher liegen.


----------



## Thomas_ (14 Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Auch ich wurde von einem oder mehreren Dialern über die beiden Nummern
0900-90000606 und 0900-90000928 geschädigt.

1.
Allerdings ist es mir bisher nicht gelungen, auf meinem System einen Dialer zu identifizieren.

Ich wäre Euch deshalb sehr dankbar für Hinweise, wie genau Ihr Eure Dialer in diesem konkreten Fall identifiziert habt.

Ich kann auch nicht ausschließen, daß es sich um einen sog. selbstlöschenden Dialer handelt.

Die für diese Nummer registrierten Dialer heißen ja angeblich dialer1.exe.

2.
Da es bei der rechtlichen Beurteilung stets auf die Gesamtumstände des Einzelfalls ankommt, wäre es nicht unwichtig zu wissen, zu welchen Zeiten sich der Dialer eingewählt hat, weil sich daraus u.U. Indizien herleiten lassen, die eindeutig gegen eine bewußte Einwahl sprechen:

Bei mir waren es bisher, - ich kann es nur für den Zeitraum der Telekomrechnung für Mai sagen -, fünf Einwahlen über die 606 (Colt Telecom) am 28.04., und zwar begann die erste Verbindung um 16.39h und die letzte um 17.00h. Die ersten drei Verbindungen dauerten nur wenige Sekunden (zu 1,7241 ohne MwSt), die letzten beiden gut 14 Minuten zu 25,8615 netto.

Am 27.04. hatte ich fast zur selben Zeit, nämlich um 16.43h, lt. BT eine Einwahl mit der 928. Auch diese dauerte 14 Minuten und kostet 25,09 netto.

Komisch finde ich vor allem, daß die Einwahlzeiten nahezu gleich sind.

Was sagt Ihr dazu? Wie war es bei Euch?

Ich bin seit geraumer Zeit mit DSL im Internet. Allein deshalb spricht alles gegen eine bewußte Nutzung eines Internetzugangs per ISDN.

Welche ISDN-Hardware habt Ihr? Ich habe einen Teledat-USB-Adapter der T-Com.

3. 
Habt Ihr bei den beiden Netzbetreibern Colt und BT per Einschreiben Einspruch eingelegt?
Reicht zunächst auch ein Fax mit Sendebericht?
Bestätigen die nach Eurer Erfahrung den Eingang von Einsprüchen, wenn man ausdrücklich darum bittet?
Wie detailliert habt Ihr die Einsprüche begründet?

Nach für den Verbraucher günstiger Rechtsprechung lassen sich die Regeln über den Anscheinsbeweis nicht zugunsten des Netzbetreibers anwenden. Dieser muß vielmehr den vollen Beweis erbringen, daß ein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist. Er muß dabei auch angeben, welche Leistung dem Kunden angeblich erbracht wurde.

4. 
Was haben Eure angeforderten Einzelverbindungsnachweise ergeben?
In wie vielen Fällen war es so, daß sie gar nicht die angeblichen Verbindungen enthielten?

5.
Hat jemand von Euch auch ein technisches Prüfprotokoll angefordert, auf welches der Kunde in Zweifelsfällen einen Anspruch hat?

6.
Wer kann mir exakt erklären, wie es sich damit verhält, wer wirklich der Inhalteanbieter der Mehrwertnummern ist?
Lt. Auskunft der Datenbank der RegTP ist bei den 09009-Nummern der eingetragene Anbieter auch der letztverantwortliche (!) Diensteanbieter, hier zB Life&Art.
Wenn man aber dieselbe Nummer bei der Dialerabfrage angibt, dann ergibt sich ein anderer (!) Diensteanbieter (in unserem Fall in den USA)

Meine Frage:
Wieso kann das hier auseinanderfallen, wenn angeblich bei den 09009er-Nummern der o.g. Anbieter, also hier Life&Art, stets letztverantwortlich sein soll? 
Wer ist denn nun verantwortlich für die Schädigung: Life& Art oder der Anbieter aus den USA?

Ich meine, daß man es so verstehen muß, daß Life&Art verantwortlich ist, egal, wer als Diensteanbieter des Dialers, auch des registrierten, auftritt, denn als Inhaber der Nummer ist nur Life&Art verantwortlich. Und wenn Life&Art diese Nummer einem Dialerdiensteanbieter zur Vefügung stellt (sei es dem registrierten oder einem nichtregistrierten), so ist es allein der Life&Art zuzurechnen, weil nur sie es in der Hand hat, wer eine auf sie angemeldete Mehrwertnummer benutzt, schließlich muß sie es auch wissen, da sie ja auch an dieser Nummer verdient. Diese Argumentation dürfte auch im Einklang mit der Rechtsprechung stehen.
Wäre gut, wenn hier jemand genauere bzw. bessere/richtigere (?) Infos hätte. Falls meine Auffassung falsch ist, bitte ich um Korrektur.

Beste Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

*0900-90000606 Dialersofware finden*

Auch wir sind Opfer des Dialers 0900-90000606 geworden und haben festgestellt, dass die Registrierung nicht mit dem Diensteanbieter übereinstimmt. Gute Anleitungen, wie der Dialer auf dem Computer zu finden ist, bieten die Sites der Verbraucherzentrale. Die detaillierte Beschreibung hat uns ermöglicht, obwohl es sich um ein selbstlöschendes Dialer-Programm handelt, die Ausführungsdatei ausfindig zu machen und den Hash-Wert zu ermitteln, der tatsächlich nicht mit dem bei der RegTP angegebenen übereinstimmt. Das ist ein wichtiges Kriterium, um gegen den Betreiber vorzugehen.

Die gesammelten Daten haben wir in einem Winword-Dokument aus Snapshot-Elementen zusammengetragen. Dieses werden wir ausdrucken und als Anlage einer Strafanzeige wegen Betruges an die Staatsanwaltschaft senden. Des weiteren erhält die RegTP dieses Dokument als Email-Anhang und natürlich die Colt Telecom GmbH, die sich sogar geweigert hat, uns einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu senden! 

Da wir unsere Rechnung der Telekom im Einzugslastschriftverfahren begleichen, haben wir sofort die Telekom verständigt und um Kürzung des Betrages gebeten. Das wurde uns auch zugesagt. Nun wird die Telekom ebenfalls einen Brief mit der Kopie des Strafantrages erhalten.

Ach ja, für alle, die Probleme haben, den Dialer auf ihrem Computer ausfindig zu machen, wir haben ihn in folgendem Verzeichnis ermitteln können: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ShellExt\w.exe.
Da wir über die Telefonanlagensoftware die genauen Verbindungszeiten ermitteln konnten, war es auch möglich, ohne den uns verweigerten Einzelverbindungsnachweis festzustellen, wann der Dialer auf dem Computer aktiv geweisen sein mußte. Die Datei gibt exakt die Daten aus, die auch unsere Einzelverbindung angibt. Damit war es eindeutig, dass wir den Dialer doch erwischt haben. Da wir inzwischen eine Anwahlsperre für 0900er Nummern auf unserem Computer eingerichtet hatten, haben wir einfach versucht, die Datei auszuführen und schon war sie gelöscht!
Das Warnprogramm hat dann auch die ganze Rufnummer angezeigt, die wiederum mit der in unserer Telefonanlage übereinstimmte. 

Obwohl der Dialer nach dieser Aktion verschwunden war, konnten wir die exe-Datei in folgendem Verzeichnis wiederfinden. Dabei sind wir uns aber noch nicht sicher, ob es ein Verzeichnis ist, das von Windows bedient wird oder von unserem Dialer-Warner. 

Das Verzeichnis lautet jedenfalls wie folgt: C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\W.EXE war die entsprechende Datei, die nun mit einem (Archivierungs-)Nachtrag dort eingestellt war. Diese Datei ermöglichte es uns, den Hash-Wert mittels des von der RegTP zur Verfügung gestellten Programmes zu ermitteln.

Wir hoffen, dass gegen den Dialer ein Urteil erwirkt werden kann und wünschen allen viel Glück, die ebenfalls dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## Thomas_ (14 Mai 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Verlauf-Ordner dauerhaft sichern kann?
Das bloße Kopieren des Ordners in ein anderes Verzeichis scheint nicht zu funktionieren, da es sich um einen Systemordnern handelt.

Lassen sich daraus überhaupt Informationen in Sachen Dialer gewinnen?
Man müßte dann ja eine einschlägig Seite kennen, von der man sich den Dialer eingefangen hat, oder?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Thomas_ (14 Mai 2004)

@ Silke04:

Welche Seiten der Verbraucherzentrale meinst Du?
Jedes Bundesland hat seine eigene Verbraucherzentrale mit sehr unterschiedlichem Informationsangebot.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

Ich habe die Daten auf der Internetseite der Verbraucherzentrale NRW gefunden. http://www.vz-nrw.de

Den Verlaufordner kannst Du über Start - Einstellungen - Systemsteuerung und dann Inernet - allgemein erreichen. Dort siehst Du die Einstellungen für den Verlauf der temporären Internetdateien. Der "Verlauf" sollte auf eine möglichst hohe Anzahl an Tagen gestellt werden. Die Telekom behält die Daten z. B. 80 Tage, egal ob ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis vom Kunden gefordert wird oder nicht. Das  wäre ein Anhaltspunkt.

Inzwischen habe ich auch die entsprechende Beschwerde an die RegTP fertig. Vielleicht hilft jemandem dieser Text weiter. 

14.05.2004

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit Datum 14.04.2004 und 15.04.2004 hat sich auf unserem Computer während des Nutzens einer anderen Website der Dialer mit der Nummer 0900-90000606 eingewählt. Diese Einwahl ist durch uns als Nutzer nicht bestätigt worden. Wir haben keinerlei Anzeigen erhalten, dass eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung aufgebaut wird. 

Mittels der von Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellten Datenbank haben wir auch festgestellt, dass die Adresse des Diensteanbieters a) nicht vollständig ist und b) von der Registrierungspflichtigen und außerdem von der des Vertretungsberechtigten abweicht. Des weiteren stimmen die ermittelten Hash-Werte des auf unserem Computer gefundenen Ausführungsprogrammes und des in Ihrer Datenbank zu der Registrierungsnummer vermerkten nicht überein.

Die Wirkungsweise und Installation des Dialers, wie er in der Datenbank der RegTP beschrieben wird, ist ebenfalls nicht identisch! Es wird dort angegeben, dass ein Verzeichnis DEFConnector unter Windows angelegt würde, dass nur durch Deinstallation gelöscht wird. Die in Ihren Daten erwähnte Installation und Deinstallation erfolgt anscheinend vom User völlig unbemerkt im Hintergrund. 

Da wir die Einwahl des Dialers erst durch die Position auf unserer Telekom-Rechnung erkennen konnten, und im Web-Browser die entsprechenden Daten nicht mehr archiviert waren, haben wir auf etwas unkonventionelle Weise versucht, die Daten ausfindig zu machen, was auch gelungen ist. Der Anhang zu dieser Datei zeigt Ihnen die entsprechenden Schritte an.

Im Internet sind inzwischen Foren aufgebaut, die sich ausführlich mit dem Dialer mit der o. g. Mehrwertdienstenummer beschäftigen. Es gibt also eine Reihe von Personen, die dadurch zu Schaden gekommen sind. Wir fordern Sie hiermit auf, gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anzuordnen und dem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter die Nummer zu entziehen. 

Des weiteren fordern wir, dass Sie den Rechnungsteller anweisen, für die rechtswidrig genutzte Nummer keine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen.

In Erwartung Ihrer Antwort verbleiben wir


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 Mai 2004)

silke 04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Daten auf der Internetseite der Verbraucherzentrale NRW gefunden. http://www.vz-nrw.de


Konkrete Ratschlaege gibts  in
dieser Broschuere


----------



## neward (14 Mai 2004)

@ Silke 04 :

Ich würde dich gerne per PN kontaktieren.

Geht aber nur, wenn du dich registrierst.
- Registrieren geht ganz schnell,
- und ist datenschutztechnisch sicher
(du musst nur deine E-Mail-Adresse angeben, die bleibt aber für alle - außer den Forumleitern - unsichtbar).

Werner


----------



## neward (14 Mai 2004)

*Re: Geschäftsverbindungen 0900-90000606/928*



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Und der besondere Umsatzrenner:
> 
> 
> > Wollen Sie sich unserer Sammelklage anschliessen?
> ...


 :lol:   :lol:   :lol:     ROTFL !  Selbst meine beiden Katzen gucken schon ganz komisch !



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> neward schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut A.H.:


> In fact 1,7% are illegal cause they dial without notification. 37% of dialers are illegal cause they terminate or manipulate protection programs.


----------



## neward (14 Mai 2004)

Thomas_ schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Verlauf-Ordner dauerhaft sichern kann?
> Das bloße Kopieren des Ordners in ein anderes Verzeichis scheint nicht zu funktionieren, da es sich um einen Systemordnern handelt.


Bei mir (XP Home) funktioniert das Kopieren schon. Nur die Darstellung der Ordner aus "Verlauf" ist nach dem Kopieren eine andere:
Die vorherigen Ordner "vor 3 Wochen", "vor 2 Wochen", usw. erscheinen jetzt als:
MSHist01_jjjjmmttjjjjmmtt_ , wobei das erste _jjjjmmtt _das Datum des ersten (Mon-)Tages der z.B. 3. Woche ist und das zweite _jjjjmmtt _das Datum des ersten (Mon-)Tages nach dem Ende dieser Woche.

Wenn man sich dann jeweils die eine in diesen Ordnern enthaltene Datei index.dat per Notepad (= Editor) ansieht, dann finden sich dort zwischen den kryptischen Zeichen alle aufgerufenen Internetadressen aus dem jeweiligem Zeitraum. In der Verlaufsdarstellung des IE werden für länger zurückliegende Zeiträume diese Adressen nur in alphabetischer Reihenfolge angezeigt. Hier scheinen sie chronologisch zu finden zu sein.



			
				Thomas_ schrieb:
			
		

> Lassen sich daraus überhaupt Informationen in Sachen Dialer gewinnen?
> Man müßte dann ja eine einschlägig Seite kennen, von der man sich den Dialer eingefangen hat, oder?


Ja, müsste man. Wenn man die nicht kennt, dann hilft, vermute ich, nichts anderes als alle noch einmal durchzuprobieren und zu hoffen, dass man ihn sich noch einmal einfängt.

Ich denke, das Kopieren des Verlaufs, soll nur der Beweissicherung dienen. Außerdem kann das Kopieren des Verlaufs auch direkt im IE als Screenshot erfolgen.


----------



## neward (14 Mai 2004)

@ Thomas_

> ...wäre es nicht unwichtig zu wissen, zu welchen Zeiten sich der Dialer eingewählt hat,

Dialer für  ...606  bei mir am:
09.03.04,  23:53:03   für 30:27 min
10.03.04,  00:23:45   für 20:41 min
10.03.04,  01:30:49   für 00:58 min
10.03.04,  01:36:11   für 00:58 min
12.03.04,  21:10:01   für 00:58 min

> ... weil sich daraus u.U. Indizien herleiten lassen, die eindeutig gegen eine bewußte Einwahl sprechen

Das glaube ich weniger. Es werden sich darin wohl eher die persönlichen Surfgewohnheiten widerspiegeln - oder der pure Zufall.

> Habt Ihr bei den beiden Netzbetreibern Colt und BT per Einschreiben Einspruch eingelegt?

Ich nicht. Ich werde mir mein Geld von der Telekom wiederholen (siehe mein Posting etwas weiter oben). Wer danach meint, was von mir zu wollen, soll sich *bei mir* melden. Ich werde den Kerlen nicht hinterher laufen.

> Netzbetreiber... muss ... angeben, welche Leistung dem Kunden angeblich erbracht wurde. 

Hast du dazu ein konkretes Urteil zur Hand? (Ich hab zwar schon einige gesammelt, aber noch nicht alle gelesen.)

> Hat jemand von Euch auch ein technisches Prüfprotokoll angefordert ... ?

Ich nicht. Ich habe den Dialer gefangen und denke daher nicht, dass jemand meine Leitung angezapft und auf meine Kosten gedialt hat.

Ich hoffe, dies hilft dir irgendwie.
Werner


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

*Re: Geschäftsverbindungen 0900-90000606/928*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Impressum Premium Call Gmbh schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieses von Dir angesprochjene Verfahren richtete sich u.a. gegen die "Premium Call GmbH", aber mit einer anderen Adresse. Die "Premium Call" wurde auch von den Schweizern gerügt und befindet sich dabei in bester Gesellschaft

http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/ff/2004/2224.pdf

http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/ff/2003/7085.pdf

Leider kann ich nicht beurteilen, nur annehmen, dass auch diese Veröffentlichungen sich gegen Firmen richten, die miteinander zu tun haben (das müsste ich mal bei der BAKOM oder der OFCOM nachfragen)

liebe grüsse
cj


----------



## Isariel (18 Mai 2004)

*0900-90000xxx Dialer*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir im Februar einen 0900 Dialer eingefangen gehabt. Habe ihn isoliert und gesichert und für die Kosten Widerspruch bei der Telekom eingelegt. Nach langem hin und her, habe ich jetzt einen Brief vom Anwalt der Telekom bekommen, in dem ich aufgefordert werde die Dialerkosten und die Anwaltskosten zu bezahlen. Leider wollte mir die Telekom die komplette Nummer aus "Datenschutzgründen" !! nicht geben, somit fehlen mir die letzten 3 Zahlen. Ich kann den Anbieter nicht ausfindig machen und anzeigen. Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben, was kann ich jetzt noch tun?? Gruß Isariel


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2004)

@ Isariel,
zum einen sollte der Anbieter Dir die vollständige Nummer nennen können, da er sonst selbst nicht weiß, welches Angebot sich von wem hinter der Forderung verbirgt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=data+call

Wenn Du Dich ein bischen auskennst, dann installiere mal ein Dialer-Warnprogramm und starte den gesicherten Dialer - Telefonverbindung vorher trennen! Das Programm sollte Dir die vollständige Nummer anzeigen.


----------



## Isariel (18 Mai 2004)

*0900 Dialer*

Danke reducal,  
habe unter Schutz des Dialer Warnprogramms die Nummer und den Anbieter rausbekommen. 
Kann ich mit diesen Angaben jetzt weitere Schritte einleiten, Anzeige oder erst zur Verbraucherzentrale? Bin etwas ratlos. Ich möchte die Dialer und Anwaltskosten möglichst nicht erst zahlen müssen, bzw. zurück bekommen.
Danke für Tipps 
Isariel


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 Mai 2004)

@Isariel

Poste doch mal die Nummer/den Betreiber (minus persoenlicher infos wg Nutzungsbedingungen des Forums). Warum fuehlst Du Dich irregefuehrt? Sonst haettest Du ja nicht Widerspruch eingelegt. Aber mit der Info ist es leichter, fuer andere Deine Situation einzuschaetzen. Ist ggf auch  interssant fuer andere, wenn der Dialer dubios ist.

Gr.
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

schaut auch ab und zu mal in den Thread "Hilfe! Dialer: 090090000928 gamepad.exe", auch wenn ihr euch hier extra auf die ...606 spezialisiert habt. Diese Nummer (...928) hängt ja bekanntlich mit der 606 zusammen, und in dem genannten Forenthread gibt es zum bsp. Infos zur Einwahldauer (da ja hier danach gefragt wurde). Beispielsweise dauert die Verbindung eines dort beschriebenen Dialer ebenfalls 14 Minuten.


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2004)

*Re: 0900 Dialer*



			
				Isariel schrieb:
			
		

> ...weitere Schritte einleiten, Anzeige oder erst zur Verbraucherzentrale?


Erstmal die Nummer posten, dann wird Dir hier schon geholfen. Anzeige und Verbraucherzentrale sind nicht unbedingt sinnvoll für Dich. Ich hoffe, dass wir Dir definitive Antworten auf Deine Fragen liefern können, die Du bei den offiziellen Vereinen vergeblich erwarten kannst.


----------



## Thomas_ (19 Mai 2004)

*Antwort der Netzbetreiber Colt und BT/NEXNET*

Zum Stand der Dinge bei mir:

Per Fax habe ich ggü. Colt Telecom und BT Germany am Sonntag Widerspruch eingelegt und heute Post erhalten:
1. Acoreus sagt (verkürzt): 
-über den genauen Inhalt des genutzten Sercice könnten sie mich leider nicht beauskunften, ich könne mich aber mit Anfragen zum Dienst direkt an Life&Art in Bingen wenden
2. NEXNET antwortet für BT, allerdings ohne seine Vertretungsmacht für BT anzuzeigen:
-die Verbindung ist eindeutig von meinem Anschluß zustandegekommen
-sie wurde entsprechend den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hergestellt
-der Tarif entspricht den gesetzlichen Vorgaben
-der Dialer ist ordnungsgemäß registriert
-inhaltliche Einwände möge ich direkt an den Anbieter, eine Frau D. S. in Bingen am Rhein, richten
-die Verbindungen bestehen dem Grund und der Höhe nach zu Recht, ich bin zahlungspflichtig
-mit separater Post erhalte ich die Aufschlüsselung separater Verbindungsdaten

Frage:
Soll ich 

a) den Firmen Colt und NEXNET wieder antworten und/oder

b) jetzt auch ggü den beiden genannten Diensteanbietern Widerspruch einlegen?

Ich denke eigentlich, daß ich mich jetzt nicht mehr rühren muß, da ich ggü den Netzbetreibern meine Einwendungen geltend gemacht habe. 

Wie seht Ihr das?

Und der BGH hat ja am 04.03.2004 geurteilt:

"Hierbei ist maßgebend zu berücksichtigen, daß die Klägerin, wie andere Netzanbieter auch, mit der Eröffnung des Zugangs zu den Mehrwertdiensten für den geschäftlichen Verkehr ein Risiko veranlaßt hat....Die Mehrwertdienste sind, wie nicht zuletzt der hier zu entscheidende Sachverhalt zeigt, in erhöhtem Maße mißbrauchsanfällig. 
Die Klägerin zieht aus der risikobehafteten Nutzung der Mehrwertdienste wirtschaftliche Vorteile, da sie für die Herstellung von Verbindungen zu diesen Diensten, auch unter Berücksichtigung der an die DTAG abzuführenden Beträge, von ihren Kunden ein höheres Entgelt erhält als bei der Inanspruchnahme der Standarddienstleistungen."

Folgerung des BGH:

"Genießt die Klägerin wirtschaftlichen Nutzen aus einem von ihr mitveranlaßten, mißbrauchsanfälligen System, ist es angemessen, sie die Risiken solchen Mißbrauchs tragen zu lassen, den ihre Kunden nicht zu vertreten haben."

Was ratet Ihr mir?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Mai 2004)

*Re: Antwort der Netzbetreiber Colt und BT/NEXNET*



			
				Thomas_ schrieb:
			
		

> b) jetzt auch ggü den beiden genannten Diensteanbietern Widerspruch einlegen?



Wollen die irgendwas von Dir? Die stellen doch überhaupt keine Forderungen. Da sollte man sich auch nicht von Pontius zu Pilatus schicken lassen, sondern den Anspruchsteller um Begründung der Forderung bitten.


----------



## KlausPeter (19 Mai 2004)

@ Isariel

Wenn du den illegalen Dialer "gefangen" hast, würde sich der Staatsanwalt mit Sicherheit dafür interessieren, d. h. anzeigen.
Auch die Regulierungsbehörde möchte da sicher gern informiert werden: www.regtp.de Formblatt ausfüllen und einschicken, zusätzlich mal anrufen ob sie den Dialer auch haben wollen.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 Mai 2004)

*Dialerdownload*



			
				Thomas_ schrieb:
			
		

> -sie wurde entsprechend den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hergestellt
> -der Dialer ist ordnungsgemäß registriert



Die beiden Punkte sind falsch, bzw nicht notwendig richtig. Ich kann jedem Geschaedigten per PN eine Downloadurl nennen, die auf den werten Herrn RK von Brain Solutions Inc registriert ist (der Inhalteanbieter der Nummer -928). Dort wird bei Internet Explorer Version >=4 und Modemanbindung eine vollautomatische Einwahl ausgeloest(bei ungepatchtem Internet Explorer). Das Ganze laeuft ueber ein VBScript-codierten Dialer. Entpackt erhaelt man fuer beide Rufnummern Dialer mit folgendem Hash

```
dialer$openssl dgst -ripemd160 d_1.exe d_2.exe
RIPEMD160(d_1.exe)= fec4f70fecd72170a9b973c27c96f75fb345e66f
RIPEMD160(d_2.exe)= bf1aa749884efb603dfe33e16cbdeff9b4ceed0a
```
Fuer beide Hashwerte liefert die Datenbank der RegTP nichts. 
Dabei waehlt d_1.exe die nummer 0900-90000606 und d_2.exe die Rufnummer 0900-90000928. 

Was heisst das? Es werden neben eventuellen registrieten Dialern auch unregistrierte eingesetzt, so dass die Schlussfolgerung von British Telecom angreifbar ist. Ich wuerde desweiteren daraufhinweisen, dass sich diese saubere Firma ggf wg Geldwaesche schuldig macht, wenn sie trotz der Kenntnis des Verdachts auf Computerbetrug die Gebuehren eintreibt.

Schoenen Feiertag an alle,

TSCoreNinja


----------



## KlausPeter (19 Mai 2004)

nochmal @Isariel

Zahlen mußt du erstmal gar nichts:
Anwalt brauchst du vorerst nicht.
Falls die Telefonrechnung bereits abgebucht ist, zurückbuchen und den unstrittigen Betrag an Telekom überweisen unter Angabe welchen Betrag (Anbieter) du nicht bezahlst! Am besten Fax an Telekom mit Erklärung des Sachverhalts. Dann sollte das ganze für die Telekom erledigt sein und der vermeintliche Inhaber einer vermeintlichen Forderung wird auf dich zukommen.

Gruß

Klaus Illig

(Selbstverständlich, ist das oben nur meine Meinung als Laie und keine Rechtsberatung)


----------



## chris922 (19 Mai 2004)

Hallo... Scheinbar gibt es ja doch noch andere Betroffene. Ich habe vor einigen Wochen schonmal nach Information zu dem betreffenden Dialler gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.

Heute ist meine Telefonrechnung gekommen mit insgesamt 24,40 Euro (ohne MWST) für Colt Telecom GmbH (Acoreus), die ich angeblich am 29. April verursacht habe.

Ein Anruf bei der Telekom brachte nur die Information, daß ich ja die Rechnung um den fraglichen Betrag kürzen könne (ist dann nicht mehr das Problem der Telekom)

Colt Telecom (immerhin über eine 0800er Nummer erreichbar) sagt mir ich hätte zwei Verbindungen zu 0900 90000606 aufgebaut.
Ein mal um 22:28 Uhr (59 Sekunden) und einmal um 22:30 (12 Minuten 31 Sekunden)
Es würde sich um einen Erotikdienst der Fa. Life und Art Consulting handeln. Weitere Informationen, welche Art von Dienstleistung das sei, und welche Kontaktadresse diese Firma hat, wurden nicht gegeben.

Eigentlich habe ich nicht vor, diesen Betrag zu bezahlen. Allerdings habe ich leider keine besonderen Beweise mehr, bis auf das handschriftlich übertragene Protokoll meines Virenscanners, der folgendes gefunden hat:
- Den Dialer "gamepad.exe" (konnte ich selbst allerdings trotz intensiver Suche nicht mehr auf meinem Rechner finden)
- Den Trojaner (oder so ähnlich) TR/Syspy oder Sysspy 
- Und da war noch etwas von Dial/300490 gestanden
Leider ist das ganze schon etwas her, so daß ich mich nicht mehr genau an alles erinnern kann.

Ich bin eigentlich dadurch auf den Dialler aufmerksam geworden, daß in den DFÜ-Netzwerkverbindungen ein neuer Eintrag "Dialer" war, allerdings mit der Nufnummer "0"
Außerdem war der Modemlautsprecher seitdem ausgeschaltet und ich habe alles versucht ihn wieder einzuschalten... Ohne Erfolg...

Zu meinem System:
Windows 2000 hatte ich recht frisch installiert, und ich glaube nur SP3 mit ein paar alten Sicherheitsupdates. Dann war ich mit dem Rechner für einige Zeit im Internet. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, daß ich keine Programme heruntergeladen habe (dann natürlich auch nicht ausgeführt). Ich habe keine Zertifikate angenommen oder irgendwo auf "Ja" / "Yes" / "OK" oder Ähnliches geklickt, wenn irgendwelche Popups genervt haben....
Mir ist vollkommen schleierhaft, wie sich dieser Dialler einnisten konnte...

Naja, wie ich es bemerkt habe, daß etwas nicht stimmt habe ich eben den Rechner gescannt und die oben angegebenen Sachen gefunden. Nachdem beim Dialler aber als Rufnummer nur eine Null drinnenstand und ich im Internet auch nicht viel zu den vom Virenscanner ausgespuckten Stichwörtern gefunden habe, habe ich den Rechner einfach komplett neu installiert (war ja eh noch nix drauf)...

Ich hoffe, daß meine Angaben den Tüftlern helfen... Und mal sehen, wie sich das bei mir entwickelt... Vorerst werde ich nicht bezahlen. Nur habe ich leider nicht sehr viel in der Hand :-(

Falls jemand Tipps hat, dann her damit 

Gruß, Christian


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 Mai 2004)

*Video einer vollautomatischen Einwahl*

Liebe Geschaedigten, 
wen es interessiert, findet hier
ein Video, das die vollautomatische Einwahl bei der Rufnummer 090090000606 zeigt. Ist 1.6MB gross. Vorsicht beim Herumprobieren mit der URL, die im Video zu sehen ist. BTW, damit dies klappt, habe ich SP3 bei win2000 de-installieren muessen. 

Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Counselor (19 Mai 2004)

*Re: Video einer vollautomatischen Einwahl*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> wen es interessiert, findet hier
> ein Video, das die vollautomatische Einwahl bei der Rufnummer 090090000606 zeigt.


Hat der Rechner die Hufe hoch gerissen?

```
Unfortunately, we are unable to process your request at this time. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please try again later.
```


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2004)

Die URL war flasch, hier lang.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Stalker2002 (19 Mai 2004)

```
Diese Website ist momentan nicht verfügbar

Die aufgerufene Web-Site hat die Anzahl der möglichen Abrufe überschritten.

Der Zugriff auf diese Site wird innerhalb der nächsten Stunde wieder möglich sein. Versuchen Sie es dann bitte erneut.
http://
```
Und schon wieder das Volumen erschöpft.
Geocities hält wirklich nix aus. :cry:

MfG
L.


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2004)

Zum Inhalt:

Das ist schon fein gemacht, sehr gut!

So etwas habe ich auch schon angefertigt, mit einfacher Call-by-Call-Verbindung, bis der Dialer diese kappt. Dann muss am Modem das Telefonkabel raus, wenn man die Wählversuche im Modemprotokoll mit gewählter Nummer wiederfinden will.

Das geht nur mit gesperrten Teuernummern, schneller Hand und guten Nerven, ist also nicht generell zur Nachahmung empfohlen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## chris922 (19 Mai 2004)

Mann... Das ist ja echt der Hammer... Sollte doch für ne Strafanzeige reichen oder?

Selbst mit Windows 2000 SP 4 hilft es nix:
Hier sind einige Bilder:

http://home.arcor.de/christian.reimann/dialer/Teil1.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/christian.reimann/dialer/Teil2.jpg (Nachdem ich die Datei gelöscht habe)
http://home.arcor.de/christian.reimann/dialer/system.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/christian.reimann/dialer/ie.jpg

Eine Stufe weiter:
Während mein Virenwächter fragt, was er mit der Datei machen soll, lösche ich sie von Hand und schiebe ein Notepad.exe mit dem Namen d1422.exe ion das Verzeichnis: -> Wenn ich dem Virenwächter sage, er soll nix machen, dann wird Notepad gestartet....
Es klappt also wirklich...
Eigentlich sollte man die Rechnung an Microsoft weiterleiten


----------



## KlausPeter (19 Mai 2004)

Bei mir hat es mit einem Video nicht geklappt. Konnte die Windows-Updates anscheinend nicht mehr richtig rückgängig machen.

Nochmal danke und  :respekt: 

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Counselor (19 Mai 2004)

Der 'richtige URL' ist noch besser:

```
The service you are trying to access doesn't exist on Yahoo! GeoCities.
```


----------



## Counselor (19 Mai 2004)

chris922 schrieb:
			
		

> Es klappt also wirklich...Eigentlich sollte man die Rechnung an Microsoft weiterleiten


Bisher nicht gepatchte Bugs im IE:
http://www.safecenter.net/UMBRELLAWEBV4/ie_unpatched/index.html


----------



## Aaron (19 Mai 2004)

chris922 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann... Das ist ja echt der Hammer... Sollte doch für ne Strafanzeige reichen oder?



Bitte die ganzen Screenshots noch einmal ohne Antivir.

Auch wenn ich bezüglich des unrühmlichen Verhaltens dem Anbieter gegenüber mit euch übereinstimme, finde ich es doch nicht sonderlich neutral, im Kielwasser von einem Unternehmen zu schwimmen.

Btw.
Für eine Strafanzeige reicht es immer, aber ob diese auch von Erfolg gekrönt ist, das steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## sascha (19 Mai 2004)

> Für eine Strafanzeige reicht es immer, aber ob diese auch von Erfolg gekrönt ist, das steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.



Ist schon richtig. Dennoch sollte das niemanden von der Anzeigenerstattung abhalten -  *wenn* er sich getäuscht oder betrogen fühlt oder den Verdacht einer Straftat hegt.


----------



## chris922 (19 Mai 2004)

>Bitte die ganzen Screenshots noch einmal ohne Antivir. 

Warum denn das? Antivir verdeckt doch nichts...
Und abschalten will ich das lieber nicht 

>Auch wenn ich bezüglich des unrühmlichen Verhaltens dem Anbieter 
>gegenüber mit euch übereinstimme, finde ich es doch nicht sonderlich >neutral, im Kielwasser von einem Unternehmen zu schwimmen. 

Hmm ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch... Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## chris922 (20 Mai 2004)

Hallo TSCoreNinja,

ich habe das ganze jetzt mal noch weiter nachvollzogen und habe bemerkt, daß die Telefonnummer scheinbar geändert wurde. Hast Du noch den Dialer bzw. den Hashwert des Dialers, den Du runtergeladen hast? 
Mein "neuer" Dialer hat den Hanswert D2F7A8A78C30635DB630A4A9EB5181F5A407CF0E.

Er versucht nun die Verbindung zu 810239281168 (was ist das denn für ne Nummer?) 

Siehe http://home.arcor.de/christian.reimann/dialer/3.jpg


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3665&highlight=matlock
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4581&highlight=matlock
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4586&highlight=matlock
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4617&highlight=matlock

Irgendwie erinnert mich das alles an Matlock - die Technologie ist ähnlich und die Dreistigkeit der Registrierung bei der RegTP auch.
An der einzelnen PRS-Nummern ist die Sache nun nicht mehr festzustellen. Mit der Weile gibt es auch hier (wie bei Matlock) einen ganzen Nummernpool.
Da sich dieses Wochenende die Elite der Dialerwirtschaft auf Mallorca trifft, gibt es womöglich in der nächsten Woche hier mehr Tips von "interessierten Lesern" des Forums - ich würde es uns wünschen!


----------



## chris922 (20 Mai 2004)

Ich habs geschafft... 
Jetzt kann ich es fast lückenlos nachvollziehen, wie das ganze abläuft...
Und jetzt hab ich auch was in der Hand, wenn wirklich eine Mahnung von Colt-Telecom kommen sollte:

Der Einstiegslink ist:
h t t p : / / info......../download/dialer/oex.php?ID=__2&AID=1422  (die ID bzw. AID ist anders, denn mit ID=__2&AID=1422  kommt man zum Dialer 2 und nicht zum Dialer 5...) 

Es wird die folgende Seite aufgerufen (automatisch)
h t t p : / / info........./download/dialer/dialers/d5.exe.php
(Das ist ein HTX - Ding ...mit VB Script)

- In diesem HTX ist ein Binärprogramm als Text codiert, welches über VB wieder nach binär umgewandelt wird und auf C:\d.exe (Hashwert C12DAB1C2CD5C4191E9465CEC2BDAA8684271F9C) abgespeichert wird.
- Das Programm d.exe wird aufgerufen
- Das HTX beendet sich selber

- Die Datei D.exe hat nun die Kontrolle und kopiert sich nach D:\WINNT\system32\ShellExt\gamepad.EXE (Hashwert C12DAB1C2CD5C4191E9465CEC2BDAA8684271F9C also das selbe)

- D:\WINNT\system32\ShellExt\Gamepad.exe startet und c:\d.exe beendet sich
- c:\d.exe wird gelöscht

- nach einiger Zeit versucht gamepad.EXE eine Verbindung zu 090090000606 aufzubauen

- irgendwann verschwindet das Gamepad.exe auch wieder...


Ich denke, das (incl. einer Kopie aller beteiligten Dateien) sollte eine gute Argumentationsgrundlage für eine Zahlungsverweigerung bilden

_URLs editiert, zur Veröffentlichung solcher URLs steht das Linkforum
zur Verfügung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=35
(zusätzliche Freischaltung erforderlich) 
tf/moderator _


----------



## neward (20 Mai 2004)

KlausPeter schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Regulierungsbehörde möchte da sicher gern informiert werden ...
> Formblatt ausfüllen und einschicken, zusätzlich mal anrufen ob sie den Dialer auch haben wollen.


Wollen sie!
Ich bin inzwischen auch auf dieses Formblatt gestoßen und habe es als Fax eingeschickt: http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/FormblattBeschwerde1.pdf .
Auf Seite 2 des Formblattes bittet die RegTP um Einsendung des gefangenen Dialers.

Unter "Wie ist die beanstandete Verbindung exakt zustande gekommen?" habe ich dabei beschrieben:


> Beim Surfen wurde der Dialer von einer der besuchten Webseiten im Hintergrund - ohne Rückfrage oder Hinweis - auf meinen Rechner kopiert: In c:\WINDOWS\system32 wurde ein Verzeichnis ShellExt angelegt mit d_2.EXE als einzigem Inhalt.
> Dieses Dialprogramm wurde automatisch gestartet. Wenn es gestartet ist, tut es erst mal 2 Minuten lang nichts (vermutlich, um seine Herkunft zu verschleiern). Dann kappte es die bestehende DSL-Verbindung ohne Rückfrage oder Hinweis und ersetzte sie innerhalb weniger Sekunden - ebenso ohne Rückfrage oder Hinweis - durch die Wählverbindung. Während der Anwahl per Tonwahlverfahren wurde die systemeigene Lautsprecherausgabe stumm geschaltet und nach Abschluss der Tonwahl wieder reaktiviert.
> Der einzige Hinweis, der am Bildschirm/Lautsprecher erkennbar ... gewesen wäre, war das Verschwinden des kleinen Netzwerkverbindungs-Symbols unten rechts in der Taskleiste für wenige Sekunden.
> Kommt die Verbindung nicht zustande, so wartet d_2.EXE ca. 10 Sekunden und probiert es noch einmal. Kommt die Verbindung wieder nicht zustande, wird in ShellExt die Datei "$$del.bat" angelegt und gestartet. Diese löscht d_2.EXE und sich selber (spurlos. Auch im Papierkorb hinterbleibt nichts!)
> ...


Das ist zwar bei Weitem nicht so detailreich wie TSCoreNinja es recherchiert und auch Chris922 es beschrieben hat, ist aber exakt *das*, was ich bezeugen kann.



			
				Chris922 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorerst werde ich nicht bezahlen.





			
				und KlausPeter schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die Telefonrechnung bereits abgebucht ist, zurückbuchen und den unstrittigen Betrag an Telekom überweisen unter Angabe welchen Betrag (Anbieter) du nicht bezahlst!


*DAS* ist besonders wichtig! Auch die RegTP empfiehlt auf http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/09/index.html :





> Wenn Sie per Überweisung zahlen, ziehen Sie den Ihres Erachtens unberechtigt verlangten Betrag (inkl. MwSt) von dem Rechnungsbetrag ab und überweisen die restliche Summe wie gewöhnlich innerhalb der hierfür geltenden Frist. Vergessen Sie dabei *auf keinen Fall* auf dem Überweisungsbeleg genau zu vermerken, welchen Teil der Rechnung Sie *nicht* begleichen wollen.


Falls man auf dem Überweisungsträger (Fax parallel dazu reicht nicht!) beim Verwendungszweck vergisst zu schreiben: "RechNr._xyz_ *ohne Colt Telecom*", dann wird *jeder* Verbindungsanbieter prozentual ausbezahlt. Auch Colt! Und die "unschuldig gekürzte" Telekom sitzt einem im Nacken.
Also: Überweisung kürzen, drauf schreiben, wer nichts bekommen soll, bequem zurücklehnen und abwarten, was kommt. Wer dann was will, soll sich melden!

Falls der Rechnungsbetrag schon abgebucht wurde: Für's Stornierenlassen der Abbuchung hat man nur 6 Wochen Zeit. Danach hilft nur noch der Klageweg. Also: vorher zur Bank!

Werner


----------



## neward (20 Mai 2004)

Isariel schrieb:
			
		

> Nach langem hin und her, habe ich jetzt einen Brief vom Anwalt der Telekom bekommen, in dem ich aufgefordert werde die Dialerkosten und die Anwaltskosten zu bezahlen. ... Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben, was kann ich jetzt noch tun??


Ich weis zwar nicht, ob deine Frage immer noch aktuell ist, aber auch jeder Anwalt wird dir sagen, dass du *den* Anteil der fraglichen Telefonrechnung, der *unstrittig* ist, auf jeden Fall schnellstens bezahlen solltest.

Dass die Telekom schon 2 Monate nach der Rechnungsstellung einen Anwalt einschaltet, überrascht mich. Wenn es denn tatsächlich ein Anwalt der Telekom ist und tatsächlich noch unbestrittene Rechnungsanteile offen sind, dann bin ich nicht sicher, ob du die Anwaltskosten nicht eventuell tragen musst. Da kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus.

Sollte es allerdings ein Anwalt des Verbindungsanbieters mit der Dialernummer sein oder sollten nur noch die *strittigen* Rechnungsanteile offen sein, dann kannst du dich ruhig zurücklehnen, abwarten und brauchst auf den Anwalt gar nicht zu reagieren. Sollte eine gerichtliche Mahnung kommen, einfach nur fristgerecht Widerspruch einlegen. Sollte eine Klage ins Haus flattern, keine Angst, die Chancen stehen gut, egal ob du den Dialer gefunden hast oder nicht, zumindest für die Dialer 090090000606 und 090090000928.


----------



## OldPal (23 Mai 2004)

*Juchu, ich auch*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch "Günstling" der 090090000606 geworden.

und zwar am 11.04

21:47:52 Uhr für 22 Sekunden (1,7241 €)
21:48:19 Uhr für 52 Sekunden (1,7241 €)
21:49:16 Uhr für 1:28 Minuten (3,4482 €)
21:50:49 Uhr für 47 Sekunden (1,7241 €)
21:51:41 Uhr für 14:13 Minuten (24,1374 €)

und am 24.04.

20:29:02 für 21 Sekunden (1,7241 €)

der Anruf bei Colt Telekom verschaffte mir 2 Informationen:

1.) Anbieter der Nummer ist Life & Art Consulting, Postfach 1612, 55386 Bingen

2.) Hat die Colt Telekom entweder besonders unaufgeklärte Servicekräfte ("Da ist alles in Ordnung, die Firma ist ordnungsgemäß bei der Regulierungsbehörde angemeldet und werden Sie wohl die Dienste in Anspruch genommen haben. Wenn Sie jemand anzeigen wollen, dann den Staat, weil der doch dahinter steckt. Da werden Sie wohl gerichtlich den Kürzeren ziehen, da hier alles seine Richtigkeit hat") oder die Servicekräfte sind hier schon speziell geschult (wahrscheinlicherer Fall), da in solchen Call-Centern entsprechende Schulungen die Regel sind.

Kann mir noch bitte einmal einer *die Vorgensweise zur Ermittlung des Hash-Wertes zusenden*, damit ich dies auch auslesen und verwenden kann ?! Danke

Und dann freue ich mich auf eine gemeinsame "Schlacht" gegen Life & Art ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Mai 2004)

Das Hash-Tool und Informationen dazu findest Du hier.


----------



## sascha (23 Mai 2004)

Die Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung gibts auch hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/fairnews/read_news.php?action=output&id=23


----------



## chris922 (23 Mai 2004)

> 1.) Anbieter der Nummer ist Life & Art Consulting, Postfach 1612, 55386 Bingen


Na sowas... Ich habe auch bei Colt angerufen, die konnten mir aber kein Postfach und keine Stadt benennen. Diese Informationen haben sie nicht und ich sollte doch mal bei Google nach "Life & Art Consulting" suchen...

Allerdings konnten sie mir noch verraten, daß ich angeblich "Erotikdienstleistungen" in Anspruch genommen habe.
Vielleicht sollte ich wegen Nichterfüllung der Dienstleistung meine Zahlung verweigern. Ich habe jedenfalls nichts von irgendwelcher Erotik mitbekommen. Ich zahle denen von mir aus noch den üblichen Preis von ~1ct pro Minute für die zustandegekommene Internetverbindung.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Naja, schon Life & Art Consulting, Bingen... Aber die wurde ja angeblich verkauft. An wen?  Großes Geheimnis... .

Angeblich gibt es gar kein aktives Geschäft mehr, außer  der e-mind .

wild-west-management?
cj


----------



## Isariel (24 Mai 2004)

*Dialer 0900-90000049*

Hallo bin wieder da, (Kurzurlaub)

so viel Kommentare da komme ich gar nicht mehr hinterher.
Also der Dialer ist 0900-90000049 und ist registriert!!
Das Ganze ist mittlerweile so kompliziert, das ich durch den T-Punkt Mitarbeiter erfahren habe, dass die Telekom die Kosten, denen ich schriftlich widersprochen habe dem Anbieter bezahlt hat und somit das Geld von mir haben möchte. Super, oder? Und ich stehe jetzt in der Beweispflicht, von dem Anbieter :

 Hydro-Mediaservice e.K.      ( was ist e.K.?)
 ...
 Spitzäcker Str. 12
 73527 Schwäbisch Gmünd

nichts genutzt zu haben. (Wie denn bei 30 sec. Verbindungszeit!)

... für die ist:
Global Netcom GmbH
Heilkenstr. 8a
58300 Wetter
...

Wie kann es sein, dass ich dem Widerspreche und die doofe Telekom überweist das Geld trotzdem!?!?
Da die auch noch registriert sind wird es schwierig, oder?

Isariel 

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Mai 2004)

*Re: Dialer 0900-90000049*



			
				Isariel schrieb:
			
		

> (was ist e.K.?)



Eingetragener Kaufmann.

Guckst du hier: § 19 Handelsgesetzbuch (HGB) - Bezeichnung für einen einzelnen Menschen, der ein Handelsgeschäft betreibt, hierzu eine Firma führt (Bezeichnung, die anders als sein Name ist) und im Handelsregister eingetragen ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Mai 2004)

*Re: Dialer 0900-90000049*



			
				Isariel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann es sein, dass ich dem Widerspreche und die doofe Telekom überweist das Geld trotzdem!?!?



Wenn die Deinen Widerspruch ignoriert haben, solltest Du die Aufrechnung mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung anbieten.


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Mai 2004)

"anbieten"  :vlol:

Die eingetragene Firma heißt übrigens _hyro_, nicht _hy*d*ro_ ...


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2004)

War der Dialer mit seinem Hashwert einer von diesen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Mai 2004)

*Re: Dialer 0900-90000049*



			
				Isariel schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Dialer ist 0900-90000049 und ist registriert!!


Nun ja, war registriert: 


			
				RegTP Datenbank 90090000049 schrieb:
			
		

> Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig.





> Wie kann es sein, dass ich dem Widerspreche und die doofe Telekom überweist das Geld trotzdem!?!?
> Da die auch noch registriert sind wird es schwierig, oder?
> Isariel



Deine Interpretation (Unfähigkeit) ist noch die harmlose Variante. Ich halt dies für bewusstes Kalkül zwecks Verbesserung der Bilanz (NUB konform ausgedrückt, damit die Mods mir das Wort Abz**** nicht streichen müssen  ). Die AGBs von denen sind sowieso so geschrieben, dass die sich zur Not beim Anbieter schadlos halten können. Ich würde jedenfalls sagen: "Euer Problem" und das Geld von der nächsten Rechnung einbehalten (bzw Aufrechnung mitteilen, und zur Not die Kontoabbuchung zurückbuchen und den restlichen Betrag überweisen).
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> "anbieten"  :vlol:



Ich kenne einen Forenteilnehmer, der hat mal behauptet, dass er das genau so gemacht hat. Ob des Ärgers, der da ins Haus stand, hat die Telekom dann auch zähneknirschend akzeptiert, wenn ich mich da recht entsinne.

Man kann ja auch höflich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen...


----------



## Isariel (25 Mai 2004)

*Re: Dialer 0900-90000049*

_Nun ja, war registriert: 


			
				RegTP Datenbank 90090000049 schrieb:
			
		


			Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


			
				RegTP Datenbank 90090000049 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heisst das dann für mich,wenn der wieder  agbemeldet ist?
> 
> _und das Geld von der nächsten Rechnung einbehalten (bzw Aufrechnung mitteilen, und zur Not die Kontoabbuchung zurückbuchen und den restlichen Betrag überweisen)._
> Den Betrag habe ich schon längst einbehalten und der Telekom die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen. Jetzt wollen sie ja das Geld per Anwalt von mir... :-?
> ...


----------



## Isariel (25 Mai 2004)

An dvill,

ja war die hyro mediaservice ....

Isariel

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
tf/mod_


----------



## dvill (25 Mai 2004)

@ Isariel

Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten gibt beste Einführungsinformationen.

Der konkrete Dialer ist nur durch seinen Hashwert identifizierbar. Die Rufnummer ist allgemeiner. Es könnten theoretisch einzelne Dialer einer Rufnummer rausfliegen und andere drin bleiben, abhängig von Grund der Rücknahme der Registrierung.

Wenn alle Dialer zu einer Rufnummer rausgeflogen sind, ist es auch eindeutig, wenn man nur die Rufnummer prüft. Der Anbietername ist ebenfalls nicht 100% identifizierend.

Besser ist also, den Dialer zu finden und den Hashwert zu bestimmen. Alternativ reicht oft der Vergleich mit der Rufnummer aus, wenn alle Dialer dieser Nummer betroffen sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## neward (28 Mai 2004)

chris922 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zahle denen von mir aus noch den üblichen Preis von ~1ct pro Minute für die zustandegekommene Internetverbindung.


meine Meinung dazu:
Entweder war ich mit dem Zustandekommen der Dialer-Verbindung einverstanden oder ich war es nicht. Wenn ich es nicht war, ist auch kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Und ohne Vertrag *KEINE* Zahlungsverpflichtung - auch keine 1 ct/min.

*@ Isariel *:
Die Rücknahme der Registrierung für die 090090000049 hat mich neugierig gemacht. Ich habe daher der RegTP gemailt:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> für die Nummer 090090000049 sind *ALLE* registrierten Dialer mit dem Kommentar versehen: "Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig."
> 
> ...


Bin gespannt auf die Antworten.

*In meinem eigenen Fall *war die 6-Wochen-Frist seit der Abbuchung der Telekom noch nicht abgelaufen. Habe mir mein Geld per Rücklastschrift inzwischen zurück geholt + den korrekten Betrag überwiesen (mit Zweckangabe: nix für Colt...). Dies war auch das Verfahren, das mir meine zuständige Telekom-Rechnungsstelle empfahl, ...allerdings erst, nachdem ich mich mit dem "Background-Dienst" habe verbinden lassen, und auch dann erst, nachdem diese Dame sich wiederum bei ihren Vorgesetzten erkundigt und mich dann zurück angerufen hat.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

*090000606*

Hallo,
mit der letzten Telefonrechnung bekamen auch wir eine Abrechung von Colt über 24€, weil wir angeblich die Nummer 090000606 benutzt hätten. Da wir gleichzeitig auch die HFM-Geschichte durchmachen, ist das sehr belastend. Sehr hilfreich fand ich bei den HFM-Threads im Vorraus zu wissen, was auf uns zukommen wird. Wir haben gegenüber Colt Widerspruch eingelegt und die Telefonrechnung um den Betrag gekürzt, nach entsprechender Meldung an die Telekom. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Colt in ähnlicher Situation wie wir? Was "blüht" uns in nächster Zeit? Hat jemand schon mal einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten?
Über Antwort würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (31 Mai 2004)

*Re: 090000606*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mit der letzten Telefonrechnung bekamen auch wir eine Abrechung von Colt über 24€, weil wir angeblich die Nummer 090000606 benutzt hätten. Da wir gleichzeitig auch die HFM-Geschichte durchmachen, ist das sehr belastend. Sehr hilfreich fand ich bei den HFM-Threads im Vorraus zu wissen, was auf uns zukommen wird. Wir haben gegenüber Colt Widerspruch eingelegt und die Telefonrechnung um den Betrag gekürzt, nach entsprechender Meldung an die Telekom. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Colt in ähnlicher Situation wie wir? Was "blüht" uns in nächster Zeit? Hat jemand schon mal einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten?
> Über Antwort würde ich mich freuen.



@ Gast und alle anderen Geschaedigten der Rufnummer 9000-90000606
(und -928)

Zunaechst: Der Dialer ist alibi- registriert. D.h., die Telefongesellschaften werden zunächst das übliche Argument: Dialer registriert => nur nach Bestätigung nutzbar => Zahlungsverpflichtung  ablassen. 

Jedoch: http://de.share.geocities.com/tscoreninja/90090000606.zip zeigt eine vollautomatische Einwahl durch einen nichtregistrierten Dialer unter der Rufnummer 900-90000606, Austausch des URL Teils d_1.exe nach d_2.exe aendert die Rufnummer in -928, und führt zu einer Einwahlverzögerung von 2 Minuten, was an und für sich schon eine Täuschung darstellt. Bin gerne bereit das zu bezeugen, wenn es tatsächlich zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren kommt, Kontaktdaten auf PN. Also denke ich, dass neben einem Widerspruch an Colt/British Telecom auch ein Widerspruch an die RegTP erfolgen sollte, um die Registrierung/Zahlungsverpflichtung der Nummer zu kippen. Weitere technische Details gegen PN. Ansonsten: letztlich hat ein Widerspruch gute Chancen, wird jedoch etwas Papierarbeit und Nerven kosten.

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Hallo "Gast",

nicht dass ich nicht "gast"-freundlich wäre   , aber bitte registriere dich hier, damit du per PN erreichbar bist und auch selber P(ersönliche) N(achrichten) verschicken kannst. 
Registrieren geht ganz schnell, und ist datenschutztechnisch sicher; du musst nur deine E-Mail-Adresse angeben, die bleibt aber für alle - außer dem Administrator - unsichtbar! 


Update
Ich habe inzwischen Anzeige wegen des illegalen Dialers erstattet. Bei Interesse an Details bitte melden - hier oder per PN. Ist allerdings nichts sonderlich Aufregendes oder Interessantes (, finde ich).

Werner


----------



## neward (1 Juni 2004)

:evil:  Mist!
Da hab ich doch glatt vergessen, mich einzuloggen!
Das da gerade war ich.  Tschuldigung.

Werner


----------



## Isariel (1 Juni 2004)

*0900 90000049*

@neward
Welche Konsequenzen die Rücknahme der Registrierung des 0900 90000049 Dialeranbieters hat, weiss ich leider auch nicht. 
Ich hatte die Kosten ja auch schon einbehalten und widersprochen.
Freue mich auch über Spezialisten Tipps. 

Aber ich habe letzte Woche den nächsten Klopfer von der Telekom bekommen.
Ein Brief in dem mir mitgeteilt wird, 


> "Aufgrund der uns zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur verkürzt vorliegenden Daten, konnte keine weitere Prüfung der Servicenummern vorgenommen werden.
> Bitte wenden sie sich zwecks weiterer Reklamtionen direkt an unsere Rechtsanwälte,... "


Ich erwähnte doch schon, das die Telekom die Kosten bereits ausgelegt hat und deswegen über die Anwälte von mir einfordert.

Weiss da die eine Hand nicht was die andere macht !!!!
Wie kann man Kosten bezahlen, wenn man den Anbieter nicht kennt.


----------



## Rex Cramer (1 Juni 2004)

*Re: 0900 90000049*



			
				Isariel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erwähnte doch schon, das die Telekom die Kosten bereits ausgelegt hat und deswegen über die Anwälte von mir einfordert.
> 
> Weiss da die eine Hand nicht was die andere macht !!!!
> Wie kann man Kosten bezahlen, wenn man den Anbieter nicht kennt.



Diese "Verschleierungstaktik" ist leider Geschäftsmodell. Sie wird so lange praktiziert, bis der Geschädigte die Übersicht oder die Lust verliert. Was interessiert mich, wenn die Telekom angeblich für unberechtigte Forderungen in Vorleistung tritt und sich nicht mehr erinnern will, an wen sie das Geld weitergeleitet hat? Dubios...


----------



## JAMS (4 Juni 2004)

*Re: 0900 90000049*

Bei mir hat die Telekom auch schon abgebucht und ich hoffe aufgrund meins Widerspruchs noch nicht an Colt überwiesen.
Ich habe mit Rückbuchung gedroht, wenn ich bis heute nichts von der Telekom höre.
Das kann ja heiter werden. 65€.
Was kann man eigentlich tun, damit die RegTP in die Puschen kommt und die 606 lahm legt?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 Juni 2004)

*Posting bei Teltarif*

Interessantes Posting bei Teltarif. Es scheint sich was zu tun... 


			
				Teltarif User powvorti schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe es heute geschafft mit der Rechtsabteilung der Colt Telecom GmbH zu kommunizieren. Sie erwies sich als sehr kooperativ, anscheinend steht man bei Colt kurz davor in einen Rechtsstreit mit Life and Art Consulting zu treten. Ich habe dem Unternehmen jetzt meine Informationen zu dem Dialer zukommen lassen, da diese der Rechtsabteilung noch fehlten. Meine Mahnung soll storniert werden, ich rate allen, auf gar keinen Fall Rechnungen oder Mahnungen zu begleichen und abzuwarten... Der Dialer ist, da er sich ohne Einwilligung eingewählt hat auf alle Fälle rechtswidrig!


Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*Re: Posting bei Teltarif*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Interessantes Posting bei Teltarif. ...


Hey, toll !   



			
				JAMS schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man eigentlich tun, damit die RegTP in die Puschen kommt und die 606 lahm legt?


Formlar ausfüllen:
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html


----------



## neward (6 Juni 2004)

Ob ich das nochmal lerne?
Hab schon wieder vergessen mich einzuloggen ! :evil:  :evil:   Doppelmist !!
Also, wie gehabt: Das da gerade war ich.

Und der Link war auch noch nicht ganz zielgenau. Das Formular selber ist zu finden unter
http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/FormblattBeschwerde1.pdf .


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*@rex Cramer*

Die Aussage

_"Diese "Verschleierungstaktik" ist leider Geschäftsmodell. Sie wird so lange praktiziert, bis der Geschädigte die Übersicht oder die Lust verliert. Was interessiert mich, wenn die Telekom angeblich für unberechtigte Forderungen in Vorleistung tritt und sich nicht mehr erinnern will, an wen sie das Geld weitergeleitet hat? Dubios..."_

geht sicher ein wenig weit, die Telekom in eine "Verschwörungstheorie" einzubeziehen und Verschleierungstaktik zu unterstellen ist nicht angemessen. Im Rahmen des Geschäftsvolumens der DTAG würde dies keinerlei Sinn ergeben, zumal wenn man die Narge berücksichtigt, die die Telekom bei über den Anbieter Colt abzurechnende Leistungen beanspruchen kann. 

 Diesen Ball sollte man sicher sehr, sehr flach halten

Gruss Digger


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 Juni 2004)

*@Digger wg Verschleierungstaktik*

@Digger

Dialer sind kein unbekanntes Problem. Wenn die einzige Reaktion auf gut begruendete Widersprueche Drohungen mit Anschlusssperre, Durchreichen an RA S und Kollegen mit weiteren Einschuechterungsversuchen, gemaess "...Zwangsvollstreckung... Zahlungsverpflichtung wg laengst hinfaelligem Landgerichturteil etc", Mahngebuehrenkleinkrieg   und sofort ist, dann liegt der Verdacht nicht fern, dass dies zum Geschaeftsmodell gehoert. Ach ja, hab das Anraten einer 0190 Sperre fuer 7,69 Euro vergessen, und die 2,5 Kilo Prospekte mit DSL Werbung "dialersicher" und Premium Schutz fuer nur 5 Euro im Monat, als Anlage zu jeder Korrespondenz mit T-Com wg eines Dialers. Habe das selbst erlebt. Da die Mitarbeiter scheinbar durchaus ueber die Dialerproblematik instruiert werden, kann sich jeder selbst einen Reim darauf machen, aber fuer mich geht jedenfalls unmittelbare Gewinnmaximierung (sprich: deren Anteil an der Anbieterverguetung) ueber Kundenschutz. Was meineserachtens zu den derzeitigen Zustaenden gefuehrt hat. Abzocker gab es immer, nur das T-Com und Konsorten diese decken und das Inkasso fuer die taetigen, ist relativ einmalig, und hat IMHO zu der Problematik in dem derzeitigen Ausmass gefuehrt. Und wird sich wg der Abwanderung unzufriedener Kunden hoffentlich bald auf die Bilanz durchschlagen, die einzige Sprache, die diese Leute verstehen... 

Gr,
TSCoreNinja

PS: insbesondere der inzwischen hinfaellige Punkt der ang. unbekannten Rufnummer/Anbieter bei gekuerzter Speicherung (siehe Call Data Record) zeigt, wie wenig denen an einer transparenten Behandlung gelegen ist.


----------



## Counselor (8 Juni 2004)

Bei mir hatte die Telekom in 2002 eine andere innovative Idee:


			
				Telekom schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich sind die Verbindungen durch sogenannte Wählprogramme (Dialer) zustande gekommen ... Die Prüfergebnisse haben nochmals die korrekte Rechnungserstellung bestätigt ... Falls Sie mit dieser Entscheidung nicht einverstanden sind, steht Ihnen der Rechtsweg vor dem zuständigen ordentlichen Gericht offen


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juni 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hatte die Telekom in 2002 eine andere innovative Idee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist eine  Mischung zwischen unfreiwillig  komisch und makaber,
 im ersten Satz wird eine  Vermutung geäußert ! 
im zweiten Satz wird die korrekte Rechnungslegung bestätigt, die bestenfalls sich darauf 
bezieht, daß der richtige Vordruck verwendet wurde 
und im dritten Satz läßt man eine  (versteckte) Drohung anklingen 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

*Vertretungsberechtiger für Ladung*

Ergebnis meiner Recherche

Vertretungsberechtigter:
Herr
......
Schlossbergstr. 37
55411 Bingen


Registrierungsverflichteter:
Cloud 9 Inc
.......
2700 Colorado Blvd.
Los Angeles, CA 90041
VEREINIGTE STAATEN VON AMERIKA

_persönliche Daten editert , siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

*Re: Vertretungsberechtiger für Ladung 090090000606*

Herr ....... ist persönlich ansprechbar für alle Fragen rund um 090090000606 
Dies ist eine öffentlich zugägngliche Information unter 
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/d...243901&sScriptID=67&regnr=90090000606-1243901

_persönliche Daten gelöscht, was in anderen Quellen zugänglich ist , ist dabei nicht von Belang 
für das was hier gepostet werden darf , sieh NUB tf/mod_


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2004)

@ den anonymen Störer 

weitere Postings mit persönlichen Daten werden ohne jede Vorwarnung gelöscht 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

*Vorstand Life & Art Herr Michael Peter / Bingen/Rhein*

Wer mehr zu Firma und Person wissen will -> Bitteschön!
http://www.wertpapier-analysten.de/...=emissionen&category=aktien&detail=wyttoaktie n%23230



			
				chris922 schrieb:
			
		

> > 1.) Anbieter der Nummer ist Life & Art Consulting, Postfach 1612, 55386 Bingen
> 
> 
> Na sowas... Ich habe auch bei Colt angerufen, die konnten mir aber kein Postfach und keine Stadt benennen. Diese Informationen haben sie nicht und ich sollte doch mal bei Google nach "Life & Art Consulting" suchen...
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

*Störer?*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> @ den anonymen Störer
> 
> weitere Postings mit persönlichen Daten werden ohne jede Vorwarnung gelöscht
> 
> tf



Ich liefere nur öffentlich erhältliche Informationen nach Internetrecherche siehe linkhinweis. Dies sollte inm Forum erlaubt sein.


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2004)

*Re: Störer?*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dies sollte inm Forum erlaubt sein.


Persönliche Daten nicht, mit Absenden des Postings hast du die Nutzungsbedingungen anerkannt 
siehe Zeile unter dem Eingabefenster! 


> *--> Sie erklären mit der Nutzung dieses Forums Ihr Einverständnis mit den Nutzungsbedingungen. Bitte informieren Sie sich dort!*


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


> Persönliche Daten
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist. Ebenso ist die Angabe von E-Mailadressen nicht erwünscht. Als persönliche Daten in diesem Sinne gilt auch das Ergebnis von whois-Abfragen.


wenn dir das nicht paßt, mußt du auf die Nutzung dieses Forums verzichten

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2004)

*Re: Störer?*

@gast
Lies Dir doch bitte mal den ganzen Thread und den Parallelthread durch... Du streitest Dich hier wegen Informationen, die doch längst bekannt sind. Hier und anderswo... Falls Du noch ein paar mehr Infos möchtest, wende Dich doch mal ans Forum "wallstreet online" (die WKN-Nummer der Firma ist ja über google leicht herauszufinden...).

aka-aka


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

So wie ich das aus den vorangegangen Posts rauslesen konnte, haben bisher alle Geschädigten neben einem evtl. DSL-Anschluss noch eine analoge/ISDN-Verbindung gehabt.

Wir bekamen vor ein paar Tagen auch Post von der Telekom und sollten eben diese schon bekannten 51,??? bezahlen.

Jetzt kommt's aber: Keiner unserer PCs HAT überhaupt eine ISDN-Karte, wir surfen NUR über DSL (Netzwerk mit Router). Somit ist es gar nicht möglich gewesen, eine Telefonnummer ins Internet zu wählen!!
(Ich erinnere mich da noch an die schöne Telekom-Werbung: Keine Dialer mit DSL...)

Der freundliche Herr von der Telekom meinte daraufhin, es müsse sich dann halt um ein normales Telefonat gehandelt haben ?!? Die Gesprächspartnerin, die ich vorher am Telefon hatte meinte jedoch, es handele sich um einen kostenpflichtigen Internetdienst.
Für irgendwas müssen die sich jetzt mal entscheiden...

Naja, mal sehen, was ich da jetzt noch so alles ergibt...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 Juni 2004)

@Anonymous: Geht es hier tatsaechlich um die Rufnummer 0900-9000606? BTW, mehr Infos zu DSL/Dialern gibts im Thread 
Dialergefahr bei DSL.... siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der freundliche Herr von der Telekom meinte daraufhin, es müsse sich dann halt um ein normales Telefonat gehandelt haben ?!?


Wenn es eine 0900-9 Nummer ist, hat man viel Spass, sich mit einem pfeiffenden Modem zu unterhalten. Das ist definitiv 51 Euro wert. Scheint so, als glaenzten die Telekomiker mal wieder durch Kompetenz und Hilfsbereitschaft...


----------



## neward (10 Juni 2004)

*Re: Dialer 0900-90000049*



			
				Isariel schrieb:
			
		

> RegTP Datenbank 90090000049 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte daraufhin ja die RegTP angemailt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5408&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=73 .

Heute kam die Antwort:



			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter ...,
> 
> der Bescheid der Regulierungsbehörde ist noch nicht bestandskräftig bedeutet:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

Hallo @ Gast 



> Jetzt kommt's aber: Keiner unserer PCs HAT überhaupt eine ISDN-Karte, wir surfen NUR über DSL (Netzwerk mit Router). Somit ist es gar nicht möglich gewesen, eine Telefonnummer ins Internet zu wählen!!
> (Ich erinnere mich da noch an die schöne Telekom-Werbung: Keine Dialer mit DSL...)



super ! endlich bin ich nicht mehr allein mit dem Problem !!!
Wie du auf Seite 1 diese mittlerweile langen Postings sehen kannst,
habe auch ich NUR DSL Zugang und trotzdem eine REchnung von COLT über 90 Euro hier liegen !!
Ich habs bei der Telekom widersprochen,
die haben daraufhin den Betrag storniert,
aber jetzt fodert COLT den Betrag direkt ein.


@neward:

Ich will gerade bei COLT Widerspruch einlegen,
aber bevor ich ejtzt den ganzen thread durchwühlen muss,
kann mir jemand zusammenfassend sagen,
wie nun der Stand bei diesem Dialer ist ??? 
Da kann ichd as gleich mit einfügen....

vielen Dank schonmal von Moni.


----------



## neward (11 Juni 2004)

@ Moni :

- Anzeige ist erstattet, aber je mehr das tun um so besser.
- Meldung an RegTP ist raus, aber je mehr das tun um so besser. Deren Mühlen mahlen - so mein Eindruck - allerdings langsam.
- Ob Colt nur droht oder auch tatsächlich Mahnbescheide verschickt oder klagt, weis ich noch nicht. Spielt auch keine große Rolle. Wäre allerdings und nur lästig, weil es Arbeit macht.
- Richtigen Widerspruch bei Colt braucht man nicht einlegen, da die keine Behörde sind. Simple Mitteilung: "illegaler Dialer, daher Forderung nicht berechtigt" reicht aus. Sowas mache ich per Fax für 1 Komma irgendwas Cent pro Minute. Einschreiben oder Rückschein sind nicht nötig. Höchstens bei der Telekom, weil man bei denen Fristen einhalten muss.

Hab's eilig. Bin jetzt für ein paar Tage verreist, also bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ich nicht sofort antworte.

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*Betrug*

Bei mir hat Life & Art 8 Euro verlangt. Trotz rechtzeitigem Widerspruch bei Telecom, haben die den Betrag durchgehen lassen. Leider kann ich das rechtzeitige Fax denen nicht bestätigen. Hier stellt sich auch die Frage, obe Telecom das Spielchen mitmacht,
Liebe Grüße Steffi


----------



## chris922 (12 Juni 2004)

Hallo, so ist es bei mir weitergegangen:

Nachdem ich herausgefunden habe, wie das alles funktioniert habe ich acoreus/colt Telecom folgende Mail geschickt:



> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Christian Reimann
> To: [email protected]
> Sent: Monday, May 24, 2004 6:58 PM
> ...



Am 4. Juni kam als Antwort ein nichtssagender Standardbrief zurück. Der Inhalt war ungefähr folgender:
-Ich hätte die genauen Hintergründe über die Rechnung der Telekom (aus der ersichtlich wird, daß ich Leistungen von COLT in Anspruch genommen habe) erfahren wollen.
- Allgemeine Info über 0800 0190 0900 Nummern (ja, wir bieten sowas an)
- Ich habe den Service von Life & Art Consulting AG, Postfach 1612, 55386 Bingen genutzt (Aha, plötzlich wissen sie ja doch eine Adresse)
- Sie hoffen, mir mit Ihrer Info geholfen zu haben

Tja... Ich sage nur: Gute Antwort auf meine Mail  :roll: 

Heute (12.Juni ) habe ich mal wieder mit denen Telefoniert und habe recht erfreuliches zu hören bekommen (wenn es denn stimmt, denn schriftlih wollten sie mir die Aussage nicht geben):
Aussage von Colt Telecom/acoreus:
- Der Vorgang wird momentan bei der Regulierungsbehörde geprüft
- Eine Mahnstopp für alle Kunden die Leistungen von Life und Art in Anspruch genommen haben  wurde angeordnet.
- Eine Entgültige Entscheidung steht noch aus
- Momentan muß ich bis zum Entgültigen Entscheid ( und wohl auch alle anderen Kunden die nicht bezahlt haben) nicht mit der Durchsetzung der angeblichen Forderung rechnen.

Da ich davon ausgehe, daß auch die Regulierungsbehörde den Dialer als "nicht gesetzeskomform" erkennen wird, denke ich, daß sich der Fall für mich nun wirklich erledigt hat.

Fazit für alle anderen betroffenen:
-> Nicht bezahlen bzw. bei der Telekom erwirken, daß das bereits bezahlte (eingezogene) Beträge nicht an Colt Telecom Weitergegeben werden
-> Evtl. kurze Mail an Colt Telecom/acoreus, in der man der Forderung widerspricht und sagt (wenn es denn der Fall war) daß es sich um einen illegalen Dialer gehandelt hat.


OK... Ich hoffe, das gibt Euch Mut, Euch zu wehren.... 
Laßt Euch nicht abzocken und bezahlt auf keinen Fall nur aus Angst von möglichen Konsequenzen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Denn gerade diese Angst ist es, die es den unseriösen Anbietern Ihre Geschäfte ermöglicht.


Gruß, Christian

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

Hallo, zesamme,

mich hat der Kamerad am 24.04. erwischt. ISDN-Leitung.
Die Rechnung der Telekom habe ich erst am 07.06. bekommen, kann mich aber nicht beklagen. Der Betrag wurde anstandslos über die 0800er-Service-Nummer aus meiner Rechnung entfernt.

Am selben Tag habe ich per E-Mail und am Tag darauf per Einschreiben Widerspruch bei der Colt-Telecom (der Adresse auf der Telekom-Rechnung) eingelegt.

Auf meine Mail kam die bekannt Luli-Antwort: "Vielen Dank bla bla ..."
mit dem Hinweis auf Art & Life.

Auf mein Schreiben allerdings kam heute Post von Colt mit dem Hinweis, dass acoreus im Auftrag der Colt abrechnet und ich mich mit Fragen und Einwendungen an diese wenden müsse. 

Wenn das stimmt, das Mahnstop und Prüfung seitens der RegBehörde eingeleitet sind, dann ist dieses Fortsetzen der Verschleierung und Verzögerung eine echte Unverschämtheit. Man kanns ja mal versuchen!

Ich meine auch: Nix zahlen, Widerspruch und dann lasst die Kasper doch kommen. Auch wenn mit der Inkasso-AG acoreus jetzt bereits der 4. (in Worten vierte) Geschäfts-Eumel mitjodelt.


Schönen Gruss,
Holle


----------



## M.C. Punisher (19 Juni 2004)

@Holle:

Die acoreus AG ist kein Inkassounternehmen. Es handelt sich dabei lediglich um einen Abrechnungsdienstleister, der das Abrechnungs- und Zahlungserinnerungswesen für den Telefonanbieter betreibt. Erst wenn die Sache an die acoreus Collection Services GmbH abgetreten wird, befindet sich die Sache im kostenpflichtigen Mahnwesen. Nur mal so zur Info. 

Ich wünsche ein schönes und dialerfreies Wochenende.


----------



## Counselor (19 Juni 2004)

M.C. Punisher schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich dabei lediglich um einen Abrechnungsdienstleister, der das Abrechnungs- und Zahlungserinnerungswesen für den Telefonanbieter betreibt.


Wenn die Forderung lediglich durch Acoreus AG eingezogen und der Erlös später an den Auftraggeber ausgekehrt wird, dann ist es erlaubnispflichtiges Inkasso. Anders, wenn die Acoreus AG der Telefongesellschaft die Forderung abkauft und den Gegenwert sofort um die Provision vermindert an die Telefongesellschaft auszahlt; dann handelt es sich um Factoring.


----------



## M.C. Punisher (19 Juni 2004)

@Counselor:

Jo, da könntest du sogar Recht haben. Also bei TELE2 wird das mit dem Abkaufen der Forderungen soweit ich informiert bin auch in der Tat getan. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das für alle von deren Klienten gilt. Kann also evtl. doch sein, dass die im Wortsinne "Inkasso" betreiben, hast du durchaus Recht. Hab mich da selber schon auf deren Website überzeugt, wo auch das Wort "Inkasso" auftaucht.

Allerdings wird das Inkasso im Sinne von kostenpflichtigem Mahnwesen nicht durch acoreus AG, sondern wie bereits gesagt durch acoreus Collection Services GmbH ausgeübt. Erst dann wird die Sache teuer.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 Juni 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Anders, wenn die Acoreus AG der Telefongesellschaft die Forderung abkauft und den Gegenwert sofort um die Provision vermindert an die Telefongesellschaft auszahlt; dann handelt es sich um Factoring.


Rein aus Interesse: Wer ist dann eigentlich fuer den Nachweiss der Rechtmaessigkeit der Forderung verantwortlich? Oder leben die nur vom Einschuechtern der Schuldner?


----------



## neward (22 Juni 2004)

Hallo, bin wieder zurück.
Habe gerade das Posting von chris922 vom 12.6. gelesen.     TOLL    




			
				Stefanie schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat Life & Art 8 Euro verlangt. Trotz rechtzeitigem Widerspruch bei Telecom, haben die den Betrag durchgehen lassen. Leider kann ich das rechtzeitige Fax denen nicht bestätigen. Hier stellt sich auch die Frage, obe Telecom das Spielchen mitmacht,
> Liebe Grüße Steffi


 Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat man bei der Telekom 8 Wochen Zeit, einer Rechnung zu widersprechen. Waren/Sind die denn bei dir schon abgelaufen? Und hat dein Fax keinen Sendebericht ausgespuckt oder dein Fax-Programm kein ausdruckbares Sendeprotokoll?

(Und eine Bitte am Rande: Bitte registriere dich hier. Der Link ist rechts oben auf der Seite und es geht ganz schnell. Du brauchst nur deine E-Mail-Adresse anzugeben - die allerdings niemand außer den Forumleitern zu sehen kriegt, und du bist in Zukunft auch per P(ersönlicher)N(achricht) erreichbar und kannst solche auch verschicken.)


Neuster Joke der Telekom bei mir:
Eine Dame des Backgrounddienstes der Rechnungsstelle teilte mir - nach Rücksprache mit ihrem Vorgesetzten - telefonisch mit, ich solle mir die Abbuchung per Rücklastschrift wiederholen + den richtigen Betrag überweisen. Eine andere Möglichkeit als die Rücklastschrift gebe es nicht; ich solle das so machen. Jetzt bei der nächsten Rechnung stellen die eine Gebühr von ca. 5 Euro für die Rücklastschrift in Rechnung.
Werde ich aber auch nicht bezahlen, da die Rücklastschrift in Absprache mit und auf Aufforderung der Rechnungsstelle hin erfolgte. Zur Not entziehe ich denen die Einzugsermächtigung und ziehe den Betrag von der nächsten Überweisung ab. Fax ist schon draußen.  :roll:  Seufz.

Werner


----------



## Dino (22 Juni 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> ...teilte mir...telefonisch mit, ich solle ...



Schriftlich haste da nix, gell? Und das gesprochene Wort ist letztlich nicht mehr als eine paar Druckschwankungen in der Luft.


----------



## neward (23 Juni 2004)

Ok, hab's oben nicht so ausführlich erwähnt:

Im Vorfeld des Anrufs habe ich denen die Rücklastschrift dreimal schriftlich per Fax angekündigt für den Fall, dass sie mir das Geld - unter Fristsetzung - nicht wieder rücküberweisen. Der Anruf sollte nur zusätzliches Entgegenkommen meinerseits signalisieren.

Sie hatten also Gelegenheit genug, um zur Wiedergutmachung ihrer ungerechtfertigten Abbuchung eine kostengünstigere Alternative vorzuschlagen. Es kam jedoch *keinerlei* Reaktion.

Und - nun ja, wer nicht hören - bzw. lesen und reagieren - will, ...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 Juni 2004)

*Life and Art*

Interessantes Posting  bei Teltarif im Colt Forum von einem Geschaedigten. 


> habe auch den 090090000606 Life & Art ConsultingGmbH Dialer gehabt - letztens kam der letzte außergerichtliche Mahnbescheid. hab daraufhin an acoreus noch mal ein Einschreiben (musterbrief von dialerschutz) geschickt heute kam diese Antwort per E-Mail:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen, in o.g. Forderungssache keine weiteren
> ...


Wie stehts bei den anderen Geschaedigten? 

Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2004)

off-topic und irgendwie doch nicht?
 Gedanken zur Zukunft der Mehrwertabrechnung


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Juni 2004)

*Re: Life and Art*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Interessantes Posting  bei Teltarif im Colt Forum von einem Geschaedigten.
> 
> 
> > habe auch den 090090000606 Life & Art ConsultingGmbH Dialer gehabt - letztens kam der letzte außergerichtliche Mahnbescheid. hab daraufhin an acoreus noch mal ein Einschreiben (musterbrief von dialerschutz) geschickt heute kam diese Antwort per E-Mail:
> ...



Für mich liest sich das so:
Wir (acoreus) haben kapiert, das es sich um eine bestrittene Forderung handelt und daher wird der Vorgang, in Übereinstimmung mit den einschlägigen Gesetzen, an den Auftraggeber (Life & Art ConsultingGmbH ) zurück gegeben. Sollen die erstmal den Status der Forderung prüfen.

Damit ist lediglich das Inkasso, nicht aber die Forderung vom Tisch.
Oder gibt es von Life & Art schon Erklärungen zur nichtigkeit der Forderung?

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

chris922 schrieb am Mi, 19.05.2004, 18:10:


> Außerdem war der Modemlautsprecher seitdem ausgeschaltet und ich habe alles versucht ihn wieder einzuschalten... Ohne Erfolg...



ich habe nach "hotsex.exe" exakt das gleiche Problem! Alle AT-Befehle werden bei der Anwahl wieder mit "M0" und "L0" plattgehauen und in keinem Progamm (INF) oder Eintrag in der Registry finde ich die Befehlskette  :bigcry: 

Kannst Du helfen?
[]

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe nach "hotsex.exe" exakt das gleiche Problem! Alle AT-Befehle werden bei der Anwahl wieder mit "M0" und "L0" plattgehauen und in keinem Progamm (INF) oder Eintrag in der Registry finde ich die Befehlskette  :bigcry:
> 
> Kannst Du helfen?
> Max....



@Mods: nehmt mal die Mail Adresse raus!

@Max
Hat der Dialer eventuell irgendwas in den Default DialPrefix eingeschleust? Der wird zum Bleistift fuer die Amtsholung verwendet. Wenn dort ein M0 oder L0 steht, toetet das den Dialton.
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

> Default DialPrefix



*Dumm Frag* Wo stehen die? In der Software (Eigenschaften Modem etc.) steht nichts.

Maxe


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 Juli 2004)

Maxe schrieb:
			
		

> *Dumm Frag* Wo stehen die? In der Software (Eigenschaften Modem etc.) steht nichts.


Unter Start->Einstellungen->Modem und Telefon (oder so aehnlich, mein Windows ist Englisch) gibt es etliche Einstellungen, die Regeln fuer Amtsholung bei Telefonanlagen und Calling-Cards definieren lassen. Vielleicht gibt es da etwas? 

Ansonsten kann man per Terminalprogramm es mal mit dem AT Befehl AT&ZP? probieren, der den default Dial Prefix abfragt. Weiss aber nicht, ob der Standard ist oder nur fuer mein Modem gilt...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

> per Terminalprogramm


habe ich alles gemacht. Damit auch neue Befehle eingegeben und gespeichert.

"Nur" beim Aufbau der Internetverbindung, wird bei der Einwahl erhält das Modem folgende Befehle.

_Send: ATL#M#DT;<cr>
Recv: ATL0M0DT;<cr>_
sowie

_Send: ATL#M#DT######<cr>
Recv: ATL0M0DTEinwahlnummer<cr>_

Nochmal, bei Modem-Eigenschaften etc. steht überall Lautstärke "laut", sonstige Einträge sind nicht erkennbar.

Besonders ärgert es mich, da die "Dialer" leicht zu erkennen und zu entfernen war ... nur bei der Stummschaltung scheinen die einen guten Trick drauf zu haben  :evil:


----------



## drboe (1 Juli 2004)

Maxe schrieb:
			
		

> > per Terminalprogramm
> 
> 
> habe ich alles gemacht. Damit auch neue Befehle eingegeben und gespeichert.
> ...



L0=Lautstärke fast ganz stumm 
M0=Lautsprecher ausschalten 

D. h. Dein Modem macht derzeit keinen Mucks (siehe Antwort vom Modem).

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

> Dein Modem macht derzeit keinen Mucks


ja, klar, leider  :cry:


----------



## drboe (1 Juli 2004)

Maxe schrieb:
			
		

> > Dein Modem macht derzeit keinen Mucks
> 
> 
> ja, klar, leider  :cry:


Dann setzt das doch zurück. Befehle stehen oben; jeweils AT davor setzen. Oder Du übermittelst als Parameter Z (ATZ). Das setzt das Modem normaler Weise in den Lieferzustand zurück.

Mit den beiden Befehlen "AT &F" und "AT &C1 &D2 L1 M1 E1 Q V1 &W" hintereinander kann man eigentlich jedes moderne Modem für den Normalbetrieb konfigurieren. L1 und M1 sorgen dafür, dass man den Modemlautsprecher bis zum Aufbau der Verbindung hört. Ausprobieren mit ATD<Nummer>

Liste der Befehle: http://www.tomtomweb.de/technik/modem/modem_at.htm

M. Boettcher


----------



## Dialomat (1 Juli 2004)

*Modemlautsprecher*

@drboe

Vielleicht kann ich helfen?
Bin zwar ein 090090001087er, aber wir scheinen ja (außer was den Rechnungssteller angeht) alle im selben Boot mit 090090001088, 090090001090 und 090090000606 fff. zu sitzen, wie ich gerade erst bemerke (Hat man Lust, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, auch noch erstmal jeden Nachbarn zu fragen, ob seins auch schon mal reingefallen ist? Nein hat man nicht. Wenn aber die meisten Kinder der Nachbarschaft in den letzten Monaten in den Brunnen gefallen sind, wird man doch etwas hellhörig - es sei denn man hat schon fließend Wasser und den Brunnen trocken gelegt 

Mein Modemlautsprecher hing mir ja schon am Herzen, bevor er plötzlich verstummte. Heute weiß ich, dass es zwar ein gutes Zeichen ist, wenn er mit mir spricht, aber auch nichts aussagt, wenn er schweigt...

Weil ich wenig von Hin-und Herinstallationen halte, hab ich ein paar Stündchen gesucht (was leider nicht übertrieben ist, weil ich mich noch nie mit diesen Tüdeldingern befasst hatte). Fündig wurde ich in der reg, die an einer einzigen Stelle zufällig einen falschen Wert enthielt: 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\Sett ings]
*"SpeakerMode_Dial"="M1"* war auf "M0" gesetzt, was bedeutet, dass beim Wählen das Ding trotzdem immer mundtot gemacht wird (M0). 

Wenn du keine Lust hast, in der reg rumzupfuschen, geht es auch einfacher mit der Holzhammermethode. Die aber nur per PN!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

Danke für den Tip.

Den "Ordner" {4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} habe ich tatsächlich gefunden, bei nur leicht anderen Pfad. Leider hatte er weder Unterverzeichnis, noch die beschriebene Eistellung.  :cry:


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

Welches Windows hast du , in WXP steht da tatsächlich nichts


----------



## Dialomat (3 Juli 2004)

> Welches Windows hast du , in WXP steht da tatsächlich nichts





> Den "Ordner" {4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} habe ich tatsächlich gefunden, bei nur leicht anderen Pfad. Leider hatte er weder Unterverzeichnis, noch die beschriebene Eistellung.



XP Home SP1, Modem BCM V.92.
Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man diese kryptischen Ordner {X3U4...} nennt, sie sehen allerdings so aus, als wären sie sowieso selten auf jedem Computer gleich, in etwa GUIDs. 

Ich würde an eurer Stelle anders vorgehen (dachte, das wäre klar): Ich navigiere in der registry nie über absolute Pfade, sondern nur über die Suche, denn niemand kennt alle Pfade dort. Den gefundenen Ordnern oder Werten sieht man in der Regel an, ob sie was hergeben (das wiederum am Pfad). 
Ich würde also nach "SpeakerMode_Dial" oder "M0" oder "Settings" suchen. 
Mag sein, dass diese Einträge alle vom Modemtyp abhängen. Kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Braucht etwas Kreativität, Logik und Geduld. 

Anderer Plan: Mein "Modem Helper" von Dell hat im Nachhinein immer noch "Probleme" diagnostiziert und diese brav behoben. Vielleicht habt ihr sowas ähnliches auf Platte?
Wahrscheinlich installiert er aber auch nur die Treiber neu, was ihr auch tun könntet. 

Wie gesagt gibt es wahrscheinlich auch bei euch noch einen anderen (harmlosen) Weg, den ich hier aber nicht poste, weil ich verstanden hab, wer hier so mitliest. Bitte PN.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

> "M0"


,

das und Gedukd war es, DANKE .....  :bussi: 

jetzt nervt das Miodem wieder  :lol:


----------



## neward (9 Juli 2004)

Hallo Dialomat,

ich hab's auch einfach mal ausprobiert. Bei meinem XP Home SP1 ist der Schlüssel haargenau so vorhanden, wie du ihn angegeben hast, und die Änderung des Wertes M0 <--> M1 zum stumm und wieder laut Schalten klappt ganz hervorragend.    

Danke für den Tipp !!


----------



## stef (18 Juli 2004)

*Registrierung des verwandten 090090000928-Dialers entzogen*

Hallo,

da es hier scheinbar noch keiner gepostet hat:

Dem Dialer, der sich über die mit der 090090000606 "verwandten" Rufnummer 090090000928 einwählt, wurde von der RegTP vorläufig die Registrierung entzogen.
Beim 606-Dialer ist bisher leider noch kein solcher Vermerk zu finden. Aber vielleicht tut sich ja da in den nächsten Tagen auch noch was, da beide Rufnummern "aus dem gleichen Nest" kommen.

Wollte nur mal bescheid sagen, da es Euch ja vielleicht auch interessiert.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

Auf die Deregistrierubng warte ich ebenso gespannt wie auf das da  siehe wallstreet online


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Juli 2004)

*Re: Registrierung des verwandten 090090000928-Dialers entzog*



			
				stef schrieb:
			
		

> Beim 606-Dialer ist bisher leider noch kein solcher Vermerk zu finden.


Nicht mehr!!! Siehe RegTP Datenbank


> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000606-1243901 vom : Jan 15 2004 1:42PM Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig.


----------



## neward (30 Juli 2004)

Danke für die Nachricht !


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2004)

*Problem mit 0900xxx*

Hallo Leutz,

Habe ein ähnliches Problem wie viele von Euch;
Leider ist das ganze schon ca 2 Monate her; Habe auch den Dialer auf der Platte gehabt und der hat mal grade munter Kosten in Höhe von ca 100 € verursacht, Einspruch bei der Telekom hat bisher nur den Erfolg gehabt, dass die sagten ich solle mal selbernachschauen; Darüber bin ich dann bei Euch gelandet; 

Jetzt mal die Frage an Euch bzw. jemand anders "der sich damit auskennt";
Wie verhalte ich mich am besten???
Einfach Geld überweisen und weiteren Ärger vermeiden? Das Problem ist dass ich kurz nach dem Problem mein ganzes betriebssystem habe neu aufspielen müssen und somit ALLES was diesen Dialer betrifft im Datenträgernirvana meiner Festplatte gelandet ist...
Wer mir helfen kann bitte kurze Antwort hier oder noch besser an []

Um kurze Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar

MfG

DJohnny79

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Addy entfernt]*


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 August 2004)

@Gast,

um welche Telefonnummer geht es denn? Wenn es zu der Rufnummer Unregelmaessigkeiten gab, stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass der Dialer entregistriert wurde/wird, und Du nicht zu zahlen brauchst. Ansonsten duerfte es wohl schwierig werden. 


Gr,
tscn

PS: wenn die Rufnummer die 0900-90000606 ist, dann duerfte es eigentlich keine  Forderung mehr geben, das Thema hat sich durch Entzug der Registrierung erledigt.


----------



## Puschkin (28 August 2004)

*0900 Nummern*

Habe von einem offensichtlichen Dialer mit der Nummer 090090001214 einen hohen Betrag abgerechnet bekommen. Wer weiß was über die Nummer und ob eine Möglichkeit besteht, von der Telecom das Geld zurückzubekommen.

Danke

Puschkin


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2004)

@ Puschkin,

zu dieser Nummer gibt es bereits einen Thread unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5994

Von der T-Com wirst Du kein Geld zurück erhalten, da der Dialer und die dazugehörige PRS-Nummer eine gültige Registrierung bei der RegTP hat. Entweder Du wendest Dich direkt an den Dialerbetreiber, die Mainpean GmbH, oder Du versuchst es über diesen Link: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161&highlight=erste+schritte


----------



## neward (29 August 2004)

Nachtrag:

Die Telekom war nicht bereit, ihre Forderungen um den Dialerbetrag zu kürzen. Auf meine Rücklastschrift und Überweisung des korrekten Betrags hin wurden mir dann zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt:
Kosten für Rücklastschrift     4,- €     und
Mahnkosten für Rücklastschriftschreiben     1,00 €     (beides + MWS). 

Ich legte auch dagegen mit Fax vom 9.6.04 Widerspruch ein unter Ankündigung einer erneuten Rücklastschrift, wenn nicht...
Hab die 5,80 € aber dann doch einfach von der nächsten Rechnung abgezogen statt einer erneuten Rücklastschrift.

JETZT, mit Datum vom 19.8.04, kam eine kommentarlose Gutschrift über netto 5,- €! Die werden wohl mit dem Nettobetrag der nächsten Rechnung verrechnet werden, so dass meine 5,- € "Restschuld" sich mit dieser Gutschrift zu Null addieren.

Die Gutschrift kam zwar kommentarlos und 10 Wochen nach meinem Widerspruch, aber immerhin...  :roll: 

Werner


----------



## Isariel (24 November 2004)

*Dialer 0900-90000049*

Hallo Leute,
ist lange her, aber ich wollte mal Bescheid geben.
Ich hatte mir Anfang des Jahres den o.g. Dialer eingefangen, nach langem hin und her mit der Telekom und später mit deren Anwälten unter Androhung einer Klage und einem Versuch des Vergleichs, haben sie aufgegeben. Die Registrierung des Dialers war entzogen und damit illegal. Man darf nicht nachgeben.
> Großen Dank an Werner<

Grüße Isariel


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2004)

*Re: Dialer 0900-90000049*



			
				Isariel schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer 0900-90000049


Das hat aber eigentlich nichts mit diesem Thread zu tun, oder? Der Entzug der Registrierung zu dieser Nummer war am 10.05.2004 und kann  >HIER< nachgelesen werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Geschäftsverbindungen 0900-90000606/928*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Leben und Kunst -- Das Firmenkonstrukt des  M****** P****


h**p://www.mypage.tv/users/lifeandart/?url=8273

...am 30.11.04 beim AG Charlottenburg Eigenantrag auf Insolvenz...

Gratulation!

P.S.: Gebe ich li** + ar* + hold*** mit der Zusatzbedingung "alle stichworte müssen enthalten sein" beim kostenlosen Testservice des Berliner Handelsregisters ein, so erhalte ich drei Firmen, von denen ich nur zwei kenne. Weiß jemand mehr?

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-handelsregister/.bin/preview.php

Eingabe "li** ar* hold***" (alle stichworte müssen enthalten sein")



			
				handelsregister berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Firma: LONG LI* TEC* LIMITED Zweigniederlassung Berlin Sitz: Berlin; Zweigniederlassung der unter der Firma LONG LI* TECHNOLOGIES LIMITED in Birmingham, Großbritannien bestehenden Hauptniederlassung (Companies House Cardiff, Company No. 4993436). Gegenstand: Gegenstand der Gesellschaft: Die Abwicklung von Geschäften als allgemeine Handelsgesellschaft. Die Abwicklung jeglicher Geschäfte o...



wer weiss was über diese Firma und einen möglichen Zusammenhang mit der insolventen Firma? Wer kennt eine Kontaktadresse?


----------



## Isariel (14 Dezember 2004)

*@ Reducal : Dialer 0900-90000049*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Isariel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss, das das nichts mit diesem Thread bzw. der Nummer zu tun hat, aber wenn Du mal ab Seite 2 nachschaust, habe ich mir in diesem Thread Rat geholt und auch bekommen. Somit wollte ich nur noch mal meinen Erfolg verkünden und denen danken, die mir geholfen haben. Das wird doch wohl erlaubt sein  :lol:


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2004)

*Re: @ Reducal : Dialer 0900-90000049*



			
				Isariel schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das wird doch wohl erlaubt sein.


Ja freilich, las sich allerdings etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.


----------

